# What Movie or TV show did you LAST watch? Reviews welcome !



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

I thought we might have a thread for capsule reviews of Movies and TV show your into ! Review are welcome , but not necessary. Post whatever if fun and engaging for you .


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Gone with the Wind (1939)

First Time View...Why did I wait so long for this awesomeness of cinema*​









Producer: David O. Selznick Director: Victor Fleming Writer:Sidney Howard Stars: *Vivien Leigh*, *Clark Gable*, Leslie Howard, *Olivia de Havilland*, Thomas Mitchell, *Hattie McDaniel* 3h 58min Drama, History, Romance, Melodrama

Gone With the Wind. My new favorite Greatest American Movie (followed by The Godfather, Ben-Hur , Casablanca, Taxi Driver, Star Wars , Citizen Kane , Rebecca).

*Vivien Leigh*

















"Gone With the Wind" presents a sentimental view of the Civil War, in which the "Old South" takes the place of Camelot and the war was fought not so much to defeat the Confederacy; as to give Miss Scarlett O'Hara her comeuppance. The tainted nostalgia comes with the territory. Yet as "GWTW" approaches its 81th anniversary, it is still a towering landmark of film, quite simply because it tells a good story, and tells it wonderfully well.

Vivien Leigh stars as Scarlett O'Hara. In Gone with the Wind, She is always after something. She is fiery, stubborn, beautiful, and selfish, and won a Best Actress Oscar for her portrayal. When Scarlett O'Hara raises her fist to the sky and vows never to be hungry again, not only do I believe her, I understand her. Vivien Leigh's Scarlett , is one of greatest , most moving and varied , performance I've ever seen on the screen. A touchstone of great melodramatic acting. Rhett Butler is played by Clark Gable, a mustached, cocky, manly actor. Although Scarlett is the center of the film, Gable's intensity matches Leigh's. His ego seems to be competing with hers, physically wrestling hers on the screen. Their energy and passion rise up to meet the gigantic film. The supporting characters are lovely, too, especially Oscar winner Hattie McDaniel as Scarlett's Mammy. She steals every scene she's in with her explosive line readings, and her compassion. five-time Oscar nominee Olivia de Havilland's performance as the moral fiber of society, was absolutely compelling and as beautiful as see is.

*Olivia de Havilland*









*Vivien Leigh , Hattie McDaniel*









Tremendously impressive cinematic experience. From the amazing performances to Fleming's incredible direction and awe-inspiring images and music. This is a film that deserves to be experienced.
*"Gone With the Wind" 10/10*










*Trivia about Gone With the Wind:*
The four principal stars were billed in this order: Clark Gable, followed by Leslie Howard (as Scarlett's obsessive love, the glum Ashley Wilkes) and Olivia de Havilland (as sweet Melanie Wilkes, Ashley's cousin), and then Vivien Leigh last with "...and presenting" -- that is, until she won the Oscar and it was changed to "starring."

The film (originally rough-cut at 6 hours in length) was challenging in its making, due to its controversial subject matter (including rape, drunkenness, moral dissipation and adultery) and its epic qualities, with more than 50 speaking roles and 2,400 extras.

Adjusted for inflation, no movie can match the $3.7 billion haul that Gone with the Wind's $390 million box-office receipts since its 1939 release would be worth in today's dollars. The film currently remains the box-office (Champ). Yes More Than #2. 1. Avengers: Endgame (2019). Box office: $2.796 billion.

A nationwide casting search for an actress to play the Southern belle Scarlett resulted in the hiring of young British actress Vivien Leigh, although over 30 other well-known actresses had been tested or considered including: Katharine Hepburn, Miriam Hopkins, Susan Hayward, Loretta Young, Carole Lombard, Paulette Goddard, Margaret Sullavan, Barbara Stanwyck, Joan Crawford, Norma Shearer, Lana Turner, Joan Bennett, Mae West, Tallulah Bankhead, Jean Arthur, and Lucille Ball. In all, 1,400 actresses were interviewed for the part of Scarlett O'Hara, and 400 performed audition-readings. Although MGM star Clark Gable was expected to play the role of the dashing Charlestonian war profiteer Rhett Butler, Errol Flynn, Ronald Colman, and Gary Cooper were also considered for the part.

The landmark film received tremendous accolades, more than any previous films to date: thirteen nominations and eight (competitive) Academy Awards, including Best Picture, Best Director (Victor Fleming - the only credited director), Best Actress (Vivien Leigh), a posthumous Best Screenplay (Sidney Howard, along with collaborative assistance from Edwin Justin Mayer, John Van Druten, Ben Hecht, F. Scott Fitzgerald, and Jo Swerling) - the first post-humous winner of its kind, Best Color Cinematography, Best Interior Decoration, Best Film Editing, and Best Supporting Actress (Hattie McDaniel - the first time an African-American had been nominated and honored) and two honorary plaques, one for production designer William Cameron Menzies for the "use of color for the enhancement of dramatic mood," and the other a technical production award for Don Musgrave for "pioneering in the use of coordinated equipment."

Many of the five nominations that lost were unexpected: Best Actor (Clark Gable who lost to Robert Donat for Goodbye, Mr. Chips), Best Supporting Actress (Olivia de Havilland who was competing against co-star Hattie McDaniel), Best Sound Recording, Best Original Score (Max Steiner), and Best Special Effects. Its record of a total of ten Academy Awards wins held firm until 1959, when Ben-Hur (1959) won eleven Oscars. It was phenomenal that Gone With the Wind did so well, given that 1939 boasted some of the greatest American films ever made, including Ninotchka, The Wizard of Oz, Wuthering Heights, Mr. Smith Goes to Washington, Goodbye, Mr. Chips, and Stagecoach.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*The Mummy (1932) & The Bride of Frankenstein (1935) 
Double Feature*











It's hard to believe but I've never seen *The Mummy 1932 *until this Fathom Events special movie theater release. Boy , what a treat this film was ! Superb atmosphere . Remarkable makeup. Boris is terrific as the terrifying mummy ! a legendary performance as the Egyptian, Imhotep, who is accidentally revived by a team of archaeologists after 3,700 years. It is revealed in a flashback that he was a high priest, embalmed alive for trying to revive the vestal virgin whom he loved, after she had been sacrificed. Alive again, he sets out on an obsessive and deadly quest to find his lost love. Featuring groundbreaking makeup and artful direction by Karl Freud to achieve a mysterious atmosphere.








Boris is almost unrecognizable beneath layers of skillful make-up by Jack Pierce , undergoing 8 hours of top-notch make-up to transform him into the creepy mummy , applied layers of Fuller's Earth, beauty clay (the same clay used to remove wrinkles on women), cotton soaked in collodion and 150 feet of rooted linen bandages to his body being layered onto his face filament by filament , and actually giving the impression of having been hidden away for centuries .
















As outstanding as Karloff was he got *upstaged* by young Zita Johann (1904–1993) She is was a tremendous talent and an extremely stunning beauty. Her wardrobe is very scant and pre-code sexy !!! The low tone of her voice is hypnotic. The cut out many of her scenes which is a real shame 














She only had a short film careers. Leading lady Zita Johann was primarily a stage actress when she played Karloff's reincarnated lady love. The Hungarian-born beauty had turned down Hollywood's first contract offer -- the chance to star in Universal's 1929 version of _Show Boat_ -- to remain on stage. She only made *The Mummy* because another film planned for her at Universal had fallen through, and she wanted to complete her obligation to the studio. She would later complain that Freund made her the scapegoat anytime he had problems on the set and even tried to get her to pose naked for him. She also wasn't pleased when a series of elaborate flashbacks depicting the Egyptian princess' other reincarnations were cut before the film's release. She made only four more films before returning to the stage, where she worked with such giants as John Houseman and Orson Welles. She only made one more film, a cheap horror film ironically titled _Raiders of the Living Dead_ (1986), before her death in 1993.






​











*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
2. *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* 1935 7.8/10



*The Bride of Frankenstein (1935)*






Mary Shelley reveals the main characters of her novel survived: Dr. Frankenstein, goaded by an even madder scientist, builds his monster a mate.

Universal intended to make a sequel to the monstrously successful film (Universal's policy was to use the same crew for the next film, which is why production was delayed four years, waiting for the director to become available again).

It has been noted, but the original 1931 FRANKENSTEIN should be seen first, as this one picks up the storyline where FRANKENSTEIN left off. Considering the combined running time of about 140 min, both films can easily be watched back to back.
​The story sets off with a clever prologue between Mary Shelly (a short but great performance by Elsa Lancaster who also plays The Bride) and Lord Byron, who asks her to continue the tale of Dr. Frankenstein.







With almost the same cast including Colin Clive as Henry Frankenstein and Boris Karloff as the creature, Whale takes us to a mythical world where gods and monsters are alive and temptation can be deadly.

Enter Dr. Pretorious, as an admirer of Frankenstein's work, he is decided to create his very own creature for his evil purposes; but first he must convince Henry to work with him. The creation will be a female version of the monster, since Pretorious has convinced the creature that all he needs is a partner.

The acting is superb, with the addition of Elsa Lanchaster







*in a double role as Mary Shelley herself, and Pretorious' creation;* Ernest Thesinger as Dr. Pretorious clearly steals the show as the mad scientist who tries to change the world. His performance makes us to be both horrified and attracted to him. He is the Mephisto of Frankenstein, a seducing tempter whose only concern is his own good.

Whale's Direction is outstanding and the expressionist influence is notable through the film, giving it a very special look that sets the mood for the story.

A masterpiece in its own right, this movie is a MUST see. Monsterpiece!
​
_* Elsa*_* Sullivan *_*Lanchester*_ (28 October 1902 – 26 December 1986) was a British-American actress with a long career in theatre, film and television.
Years active: 1925–1983​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Pearl (2022)*
*First Time View *
_*Cinema showing







*_​*Pearl*
Digital Cinema Luxury Lounger *Tuesday, September 27, 2022 at 4:30 PM
1 Ticket
Seats C5
Auditorium 6*

*The story about a young girl's life descending into madness! *

Director
Ti West

Writers
Ti West(based on characters created by)
Mia Goth

Stars
David Corenswet
Mia Goth
Emma Jenkins-Purro








Pearl is an ambitious and bold work with _art-house horror sensibilities_ from *A24 and Tie West *. Pearl isn’t just good , it is fabulous .This weird hidden gem is an incredible twisted character study . Mia Goth burns very bright in her role as Pearl . She acts with unbridled_ "wild abandon"_ and is not afraid to declare her self to the word. Goth is a real power house and carries this slow burn of a film ; She deserves all the accolades and then some. Co-scripting with her director, Goth is the standout. I must know watch* "X"* as Pearl is a prequel to that film which is on my shelf on Blu-ray format !!! P.S. This film reminds me of art-house horror film *" Darling" ! * Add that to your watch list too !! * Lauren Ashley Carter in Darling (2015) *










*Mia Goth** in Pearl (2022) 







*​
 Pearl is a serious, deliriously messed-up psychodrama with an amazing musical score, period piece accurate 1917 wardrobe and vintage early cars Terrific cinematography and disturbing imagery . A heavily Stylized slasher with some suburb kills that yield some tantalizing gory effects. This film won me over as it starts off as a very slow burn ! As the character study progresses and also the performance of Pearls overbearing mother played by talented *Tandi Wright ;*I found the merit of the film sneaks up on you ! It is terrifically accomplished and horribly gripping . 8.5/10 







Note: You must stay a watch the closing credits . It is excellent mind-f%$k* .The strained smile* that Goth holds for more than three minutes behind the closing credits was a spur-of-the-moment inspiration from Ti West. He had planned to film her smiling and then choose a freeze-frame of the most unsettling shot, but at the last minute suggested "What if you hold a smile as long as you possibly can and let's see what happens?" They shot the smile, which "goes from comical to haunting to deeply disturbing the longer it continues," in one take.









*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
2. *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*It Came from Outer Space** (1953)
First Time View*









Heads up fellow* 3D *enthusiast this blu-ray has some really good *native *Stereoscopic three-dimensional (3D) . the film maybe 6.5/10 but the 3D is 10/10 ​All the baked-in vertical alignment issues and reverse stereo shots have finally been corrected and
IT CAME FROM OUTER SPACE looks better now than it did theatrically in 1953.

Dirt and damage clean-up was done by
Thad Komorowski.

In addition, IT was only the sixth feature to be released with stereo sound and when you hear the original and VERY dynamic 1953 mix (not heard in 63 years) you will be knocked out! Full details on the amazing audio can be found here: It's in the Mix

For the first time since 1953, you will see IT with the original intermission break. 3-D Myths explains why 3-D features required an intermission.
38% off *$9.35 *on Amazon 2D/3D
https://www.amazon.com/It-Came-from...?tag=bluray-052-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1&m=







​It’s about the nerdy guy whom no one trusts – even when he’s right.

It Came from Outer Space was directed by Jack Arnold (Tarantula, Creature from the Black Lagoon, and The Incredible Shrinking Man) and stars Richard Carlson (Tormented, The Maze, and Creature from the Black Lagoon), Barbara Rush (Moon of the Wolf, When Worlds Collide, and Hombre) and* Russell Johnson *(Attack of the Crab Monsters, This Island Earth, and, in television’s *Gilligan’s Island*, as “the professor”). It was scripted by Harry Essex (I, the Jury) based on a story treatment by Ray Bradbury (The Martian Chronicles).
*Gilligan's Island Professor, Russell Johnson*
*








Is it Russell Johnson or an alien? 







*​
It Came from Outer Space is a classic film from a simpler time. Vintage Horror/Sci-Fi . The film's 3D elements walk that fine line between "gimmick" and "critical" while often playing as both. The picture makes excellent use of perspective and juxtaposition to better shape shots for the 3D element !!! *The 3D works very well. *








*Barbara Rush*
Rush was *born in Denver*. Her father, Roy, was a lawyer for a Midwest mining company.














_Came From Outer Space_ is a seminal science fiction film from the mind of Ray Bradbury.The story's strongest elements are its eerie desert setting . The soundtrack is excellent to with all kinds of weird moody effects that crate a other worldly atmosphere . While _It Came From Outer Space_ may be important historically in the sci fi film genre, it is not on the level as the original Invasion of the Body Snatchers , I would still add this to any sci-fi collection There's still much to appreciate here. The movie makes for an entertaining and thought-provoking 81 minutes.
























🎃 *October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022*🎃
1. It Came from Outer Space in 3D FTV.​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Evil Dead (2013)** 
UHD In Dolby Vision*






*Evil Dead *remake . Went down the rabbit hole on this one ...... I really wanted the exclusive *Shout! Factory* Poster. ! This is one hell of a remake ! All hail Jane Levy 

































​The story picks up 30 years after the original 'THE EVIL DEAD' film ended with a new group of kids going to the same cabin so Mia (Levy) can try to detox and get over her opiate addiction. Her friends Eric (Pucci), Olivia (Lucas), Natalie (Blackmore) and brother David (Fernandez) are there as well to help her get through it. They come across the 'book of the dead' (the Naturom Demonto) from the original films, in the cellar and Eric foolishly reads from it (despite several warnings not to). He of course awakens the dead and Mia is possessed. The others originally think she's just going through withdrawals but they soon find themselves being taken over and killed off one by one as they fight the deadites for their survival.

The film was made on a budget of just $17 million (which is a lot higher than the original film obviously but a pretty small budget by Hollywood standards).* The filmmakers decided not to use CGI , the **practical** effects are **outstanding**! * Filmed for 70 days. The results are definitely rewarding. The film really has that 'old school' classic _supernatural _ horror film feel to it capturing the fear of isolation, and demonic threats, and it's surprisingly loyal to the original films . 9.5/10 
View attachment 3339106

🎃 *October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022*🎃
1. It Came from Outer Space in 3D FTV 7/10.
2. Evil Dead remake 9.5/10 *All hail Jane Levy* ​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*When Worlds Collide (1951)* 
Blu-Ray






















*Director:*Rudolph Maté
*Writers:*Sydney Boehm (screenplay), Edwin Balmer (novel)
*Stars:*Richard Derr, Barbara Rush, Peter Hansen

This is an innovative, thought-provoking science fiction film. _*One of the best classic films out of the 50's .*_ Astronomers discover two planets coming Earth's way that will destroy our planet. Time is needed to do the unthinkable: create a rocket ship that will fly 40 or so people to one of the planets passing by to keep the legacy of mankind alive.







_*The end of the world, George Pal-style!*_ Pal who brought us The War of the Worlds, but this picture, When Worlds Collide, is an earlier and much more comprehensive tale of planetary destruction! Right from the start this stands out from other 1950s sci-fi spectaculars with great production value and terrific film score.









The film is filled great characters and just the right amount of melodrama. The rocket-ship itself was designed by respected space artist Chesley Bonestell with the emphasis on realism, and Gordon Jennings and his team of _*special effects experts justifiably won an Oscar for their work on When Worlds Collide with George Pal at the helm .*_









It's a fine disaster picture, a classic for any Sci-fi film enthusiast. Excellent picture . 











*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
2. *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10_​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Saturn 3 (1980)*
*Schlock Watch Alert !!*​I hope I’m not too lost , seeing that I missed both *Saturn 1 and 2*. 









​
In the future, Earth is overcrowded and the population relies on distant bases to be fed. In the Saturn 3 station, Major Adam (Dougles) and the scientist Alex (Farrah) , who is also his lover and has never been on Earth, have been researching *hydroponics* for three years in the base alone with their dog Sally. The Two lovers stationed at a remote base in the asteroid fields of Saturn are intruded upon by a retentive technocrat from Earth and his charge: a malevolent eight foot robot.

Directors
Stanley Donen
John Barry(uncredited)

Writers
Martin Amis(screenplay)
John Barry(story)

Stars
Farrah Fawcett
Kirk Douglas
Harvey Keitel

Kirk is my hero & mentor......








KirK Douglas was a stud. I guarantee he had fun making this flick​*CASTING OF KIRK*

Lew Grade had originally hoped to cast forty-nine year old Sean Connery as Adam, opposite Farrah’s much younger Alex (whose age is listed as ‘mid-twenties’ in the screenplay). However, Connery’s refusal to work in the UK (as he was residing in Spain as a tax exile at the time) soon put an end to that idea. Michael Caine, likewise, knocked back the role of Benson, as he was living abroad in the US for the same tax reasons. In retrospect, the casting of Caine would seem an odd choice, since the character of Benson/James is described in the screenplay as being ‘young, handsome, conceited, formidable’ – closer in age to Alex, than the much older Adam – unlike Caine who was forty-six at the time and only three years Connery’s junior!

As luck would have it (or maybe not) sixty-four year old Kirk Douglas had just completed work on _Cactus Jack, _a comedy-western co-starring a young Arnold Schwarzenegger, and was planning to take an extended vacation, when Donen approached him for the role of Adam. Douglas was so intrigued with the concept of _Saturn 3_ that he immediately agreed to do it:

“These days I only do movies that excite me. I’m looking for a challenge, something new. The idea behind this film is so fresh, so different to anything else I’ve been offered in the realm of science fiction that I didn’t want to miss out on it.”



If truth be told, the opportunity to romp around naked with Farrah Fawcett (a sexy starlet half his age) probably had a lot to do with Douglas accepting the role.

With the casting of rising star Harvey Keitel as the psychopathic Benson, production began in earnest.

**


















​This movie is awesomely stupid, totally implausible from a scientific viewpoint, and the ridiculousness of the romance . And I liked it !!! 






It's easy to see why Saturn 3 has achieved a certain type of cult appeal over the years , it has an incredible cast, an interesting killer robot running amok, some cool ideas and great old school practical effects . It was very nostalgic watching Kirk Douglas and Farrah in this Surprisingly entertaining sci-fi flick, even if it was't really that good. It has the Iconic actors and that.... is Its appeal ._ Nostalgia bump 7/10_

















Oscar-winning mechanical effects supervisor Colin Chilvers, who had worked previously with Barry on _Superman: The Movie_, was hired to supervise the film’s many practical effects – most notably – the robot Hector himself. Based on the anatomical drawings of Leonardo DaVinci, the eight foot droid took two years to perfect at a cost of over a million dollars.
_*Hector – 1st of the Demi-God series*_








_*Hangin’ with Hector







*
In a 1981 interview, Farrah said of the robot: “I was terrified. Harvey is menace enough but at least he’s human. Hector! I didn’t think anything mechanical could be so frightening. But Hector’s over eight feet tall, with electronic clamps for hands and laser-beam eyes waving around on stalks. When you see him grasping me by the wrists and lifting me off my feet, I wasn’t just acting scared – I was scared!” 
*







*_








Saturn 3 (1980)


Lovers who dwell on a space station amidst Saturn’s asteroid fields are invaded by an ambitious technocrat from Earth and his giant, evil robot.




tubitv.com













*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
2. *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Orphan: First Kill (2022)*
First Time View Cinema Showing Aug 19, 2022 
*Tonight's** Viewing 
VUDU
https://www.vudu.com/content/movies/details/Orphan-First-Kill/2072433*








After escaping from a psychiatric facility in Estonia, Esther travels to America by impersonating the missing daughter of a wealthy family. Yet, an unexpected twist arises that pits her against a mother who will protect her family at any cost.​

Director
William Brent Bell

Writers
David Coggeshall(screenplay by)
David Leslie Johnson-McGoldrick(story by)
Alex Mace(story by)

Stars
*Isabelle Fuhrman*
Julia Stiles
Rossif Sutherland







_Orphan_: _First Kill_ is a 2022 American psychological horror film that serves as a prequel to the 2009 film Orphan.
Esther Is back and ready to play in_ bonkers p_requel* Orphan: First Kill* !! Isabelle Fuhrmann once again does an excellent job portraying the sociopath and manipulative *Esther.* 

In fact, no matter how one thinks of the performances of the rest of the film's cast this film is totally Fuhrmann's and she sticks the landing. This prequel was better than expected.







*Orphan (2009) *presented a reveal no one could possibly see coming Now we have an Esther-come-lately prequel set two years before Vera Farmiga and Peter Sarsgaard were charmed to pieces and adopted Esther into their family. With the secret already out, _Orphan: First Kill_ couldn’t possibly carry the same messed-up novelty as its predecessor, right? _Orphan: First Kill_ has its own ace in the hole. Saying anything more would spoil the fun. Wail totally ludicrous new twist is just as unexpected ! Brilliant miss direction in the writing. The original film’s screenwriters, David Leslie Johnson-McGoldrick and Alex Mace, conceived the story for this prequel, so _Orphan: First Kill _makes for a warranted story worth telling again after all . Excellent
psychological horror. The film builds great suspense .






I loved and own the the original on Blu-ray and this prequel was NO disappointment! What a twisted delight it is to watch now-25-year-old Isabelle Fuhrman try to pull off the impossible. Once again, Fuhrman is able to turn on the smile and quickly morph it into a menacing glare. She’s as chilling here as she was more than a decade ago, but without anything to hide, Fuhrman seems to be having even more fun this time. *Orphan: First Kill *is a deliciously warped slice of thriller horror ! I _already_ want a second viewing I really hope a third Orphan is in the wings ! 8/10









*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
2. *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10*​


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

That was quite the list!

I'll just do the last one I watched, last night.

Finally watched Ennio.
It's a bit long, at 2h36, but his life was quite full and it seems they decided to include almost everything!

Nevertheless, it was a very pleasant watch, seeing his beginnings, his struggles and his genius. 
And listening to some of those amazing soundtracks was quite moving too.

So, I recommend a watch of Ennio, about the one who changed the movie experience by adding awesome original music behind the scenes.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Darling (2015)*
Import Blu-ray from Germany
coded region B but I lucked-out and it played in my region A player.


















*In Glorious Monochrome Black and White !!!*
*Can you imagine watching Eraser Head in Color? No way. Some modern films were **meant** to be in Black and white Darling (2016)is one of them. *







A lonely girl's violent descent into madness.

Director
Mickey Keating

Writer
Mickey Keating

Stars
Lauren Ashley Carter
*Sean Young* 
Brian Morvant


Mickey Keating's psychological horror tale Darling is a stylish piece of cinema with a spooky atmosphere. Presented in glorious, glossy black and white, the film follows a young woman (Lauren Ashley Carter) as she housesits a massive New York home where the previous tenant, also a young woman, committed suicide. Cooped up all alone, the woman begins to experience strange hallucinations that have deadly results.







Lauren Ashley Carter is a revelation. Reminiscent of a mix of Catherine Deneuve in Repulsion and Audrey Hepburn at Breakfast at Tiffany's . Darling relies heavily on Carter's ability to convey emotion through her facial features, and she excels in doing so. She tells the story through her haunting stare and methodical movements in a way that makes dialogue almost unnecessary. The manner in which her eyes bulge when certain things set her off, or the way her movements slightly change whenever situations grow more and more tense is extremely impressive.







Carter rises to new heights of performance here, carrying the story with a confidence and depth that captivates for the entire 78 minutes. _The film is most certainly "art house horror"_, and a terrific head-trip of a flick.*8.5/10*


*Spoiler* 






















*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
2. *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10*​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Tentacles (1977)*
*Original title: Tentacoli







*​A mutated giant octopus wreaks havoc on a California seaside community.

Director
Ovidio G. Assonitis

Writers
Jerome Max
Tito Carpi
Steven W. Carabatsos

Stars
John Huston
Shelley Winters
Bo Hopkins










 a low-budget Italian-American production, was one of the hordes of _Jaws_ knock-offs that were cobbled together in the wake of Spielberg's blockbuster, this one replacing the shark with a vengeful octopus terrorizing a quiet ocean community. 

Although this was an* entirely Italian production*, it was shot in California.









The production spent nearly $1 million on a life-sized replica of a giant octopus, which promptly sank when put it in the water. 








The film stars three Oscar (Academy Award) winners: Henry Fonda, Shelley Winters, and John Huston, though the latter won for directing and screenwriting and not acting. 

Henry Fonda filmed his scenes in one day. Fonda had just had a pacemaker fitted, and couldn't do anything too strenuous. All his scenes are fairly static, mostly talking on a telephone. 

*Henry Fonda** in **Tentacles (1977)*
*







* 
Initially, actor Yul Brynner was set to star in the film, but was unavailable due to scheduling conflicts. 

At one point, Shelley Winters' character mentions that her second husband was Italian. Winters' second husband was Vittorio Gassman. 

*Shelley Winters** in **Tentacles (1977)*
*















* 
The movie was chosen to be part of famous German "SchleFaZ" series. It was aired April 2018 on German TV station Tele5. "SchleFaZ" is a German abbreviation, means "the worst films ever". In that series 2 hosts present the whole film and make fun of it throughout the movie. 
I personally thought it was grade* A Schlock* .

















Spain released, *Blu-Ray*/Region *A/B/C on sale ! *


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09RM83G6X?psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp


*Great Movie Poster !*
*







*
*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
2. *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

* What Ever Happened to Baby Jane? (1962)
Cinema showing 







*







​A former child star torments her paraplegic sister in their decaying Hollywood mansion.

Director
Robert Aldrich

Writers
Henry Farrell(from the novel by)
Lukas Heller(screenplay)

Stars
Bette Davis
Joan Crawford
Victor Buono

Gorgeously atmospheric in both the visuals and the soundtrack, and it's a marathon of high-impact Grand Dame acting.The aftermath of Hollywood stardom. The on-screen fireworks were reportedly fueled by off-screen hatred, but the chemistry between the stars is unquestionably hair-raising.






What Ever Happened To Baby Jane offers commentary on aging, sisterhood, and show business. Melodrama of hate, revenge and murder, a high-class horror film . This 1962 flick is a terrific psychological thriller with some excellent black comedy.The leading ladies are truly magnificent; a late-career triumph for both Bette Davis and Joan Crawford.








Academy Award for Best Costume Design and nominated for four additional Academy Awards including best Actress (Bette Davis) and Best Actor in a Supporting Role (Victor Buono).







​Baby Jane Hudson (played by Davis) is a former child star of the vaudeville era whose fame was so widespread that there was even a “Baby Jane” doll made in her likeness. Her older sister, Blanche (Crawford), watched with envy as their father doted on Jane and spoiled her with toys and attention. Years later, in the 1930s, both sisters are actresses—but the roles have switched. Blanche is now the more successful of the two sisters, which has left Jane bitter and jealous. After a suspicious automobile accident leaves Blanche confined to a wheelchair, Jane spends her subsequent years giving reluctant care to her disabled sister. As Jane descends into madness, Blanche becomes her prisoner and is subject to various psychological tortures.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Hellraiser (2022)*
First time View







​A take on Clive Barker's 1987 horror classic where a young woman struggling with addiction comes into possession of an ancient puzzle box, unaware that its purpose is to summon the Cenobites.

Director
David Bruckner

Writers
Ben Collins(screenplay by)
Luke Piotrowski(screenplay by)
David S. Goyer(screen story by)

Stars
Odessa A’zion
Jamie Clayton
Adam Faison








It’s perfectly entertaining, using Barker’s inventive tropes to tell a solidly gory nightmare. It’s impossible to watch David Bruckner’s adaptation without comparing it to Barker’s. Barker tapped into the darkest seed of human desire and expressed it on screen as shocking carnal violence; in turn making one of the best supernatural/slasher horror films to ever grace celluloid; with the likes of *"Pinhead"* and _"ever so lovely"_ Ashley Laurence as _*Kirsty Cotton*_ my second favorite "Final Girl" ( #1. ?? Heather Langenkamp as Nancy Thompson ) A Nightmare on Elm Street . So I am obviously bias in my viewing of Buckner's work.
* Ashley Laurence*







​There’s a new “Hellraiser” on the block, and it has a tough act to follow. It’s not a remake, but a reboot of “Hellraiser,” with the material striving to bring back the gruesomeness and despair that made the 1987 offering unforgettable. Does the film succeed ? Parts of the picture don’t work,*there is a notable absence of gratuitous gore ,* but most of the endeavor does to a degree needed to push the envelope a tad more. Director David Bruckner (“The Night House”) is careful to remain faithful to the tone of the original movie while feeling around for fresh ideas, including a more prominent role for the Cenobites; and the hell spawn are demented as ever ! With a massive thanks to makeup and costume, offers a glorious new image of pain. In fact, the creature design in this film surpasses anything we’ve seen in the previous installments really demented !
Vukasin Jovanovic in Hellraiser (2022)









And there’s *Jamie Clayton*,















​
who makes for a terrific Priest, carrying the *Pinhead* legacy with care, giving Bruckner a new lead Hell-spawn figure to focus on and she does a great job ,jump starting franchise back to life with some inspired sinister business involving the levels of the puzzle box.

Fans of the original classic may be understandably wary of a rebranding, but this new vision basically overcomes a slightly bloated buildup for a satisfying crescendo. Author Clive Barker made his directorial debut with 1987 *“Hellraiser" *which remains the *definite version* by a wild margin . *Hellraiser 2022*  6.7 /10
















*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
2. *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*The New York Ripper*
*Blu-ray
First Time View
Inspired by Bob *
*Scanned in 4K 16-bit from the original 35mm 2-perf camera negative, is presented with Dolby Vision HDR and a new Dolby Atmos audio mix, gushing with hours of Extras!*







​

So unapologetic , gross exploitation -- extremely carnal ; ultra violent nightmare that only a maniac like Fulci could concoct (The Broken Bottle Murder ). This one really pushes the envelope of trash cinema, which is exactly why I dig Fulci , Mario Bava , Riccardo Freda and the number one _maestro_ of Italian horror, Dario Argento . They all have a unique style in each of their films. There is something to said about this* 31 Days of Blood , Guts aand Gore .....and Zombies too *thread ? I never would have watched an Italian horror or Giallo I film if you did boys get me into this style of cinema !

A blade-wielding psychopath is on the loose, turning The Big Apple bright red with the blood of beautiful young women. As NYPD detective Fred Williams (*Jack Hedley* of FOR YOUR EYES ONLY) follows the trail of butchery from the decks of the Staten Island Ferry to the sex shows of Times Square, each brutal murder becomes a sadistic taunt. In the city that never sleeps, the hunt is on for the killer that can't be stopped! He continually makes phone calls to his potential victims and speaks in a series of duck quacks. I’m not making that up. If it wasn’t so brutally violent and so well made the film could be viewed as a parody , Its not I assure you.
One thing is evident, Lucio Fulci was not a normal soul. He was a messed up -- and yes, masterful of the macabre -- horror director. He knew how to make a skillful *giallo*/horror film. He knew how to revel in make up and gore effects . *Among his achievements include a profound and innovated use of practical effects, slow yet intense build-ups, and lingering and sustained representations of violence. * Filmed on location in the mean streets of New York City, this is one of Fulci s most savage and controversial thrillers.You will probably never see a movie like this again. Albeit, I Spit on Your Grave 2, the violence in these films is quite unsettling.

Lucio Fulci (17 June 1927 – 13 March 1996) was an Italian film director, screenwriter, producer and actor.

Although he worked in a wide array of genres through a career spanning nearly five decades, including comedy, Spaghetti Western, adventure, science fiction and erotica, he garnered an international cult following for his giallo and horror films.

Because of the high level of visceral graphic violence present in many of his films, especially Zombi 2 and The Beyond, Fulci is frequently referred to as "The Godfather of Gore", a title also given to Herschell Gordon Lewis which I must seek out as I have not seen any of Herschell films. The Top 10 Movies Directed by Herschell Gordon Lewis

*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
2. *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10
13._*The New York Ripper*_ 1982 FTV The sleaziest 8/10​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*The Power (2021)*
*Shudder **Original*
First Time View
*







*

Rose Williams is a welcome screen presence excellent in the role she's given. It's not the meatiest role but she gives it her everything and wins the audience over. She's a treat to watch as a budding young actress and I hope to see more of her in better parts in the future. I watched Rose in season *1&2 of PBS Masterpiece period costume piece Sanditon* where she is the clear stand out.







This movie oozes atmosphere. The tension builds slowly and is more anxiety inducing than outright jump scares (but there are a handful of those). An atmospheric period horror movie with a bit more to say than you might expect and one that has something to say about real world horrors, too. . Its all about actress Rose Williams she is so lovely and talented and really fun to watch.














London, 1974. As Britain prepares for electrical blackouts to sweep across the country, trainee nurse Val (Rose Williams) arrives for her first day at the crumbling East London Royal Infirmary. With most of the patients and staff evacuated to another hospital, Val is forced to work the night shift, finding herself in a dark, near empty building. Within these walls lies a deadly secret, forcing Val to face both her own traumatic past and deepest fears in order to confront the malevolent force that’s intent on destroying everything around her.And, lo! A horror movie situation is born. Like-able Rose Williams, is soon being tugged at, perved on, attacked as she rattles around the hospital from hell getting more and more scared. And scares come easily in a pitch-black abandoned hospital filled with creepy weirdos. And what follows is like Carry on Carrie , or maybe more Carry on Exorcist. Val becomes possessed by a demonic power. Or is she experiencing a psychotic episode? Either way, the bodies are piling up . 7/10








*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
2. *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10
13._*The New York Ripper*_ 1982 FTV _*The sleazies*_t 8/10
14. *THe* *POWER 2021 FTV *_*Rose Williams*_ is delightful* 7/10 *​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Jurassic World Dominion (2022)*
*In IMAX 3D*
Jurassic Park Dominion is a big blending pot of genres that came together perfectly. *Horror elements** are sprinkled **lightly...** throughout the film.
Its a great Creature Feature!* 
























​Nearly 30 years since its beginning, the Jurassic cinematic universe finally comes to an end. I really enjoyed how Jurassic World: Dominion tied both Park and World together and how they wrapped up the story-lines introduced in the first two World movies. I must add you don't
have to have seen all theses films in the cannon ;Jurassic World: Dominion stands on it own with tremendous sci-fi Creature Feature effects . The movie's visual effects and other technical elements are high-quality, with excellent sound design and another on-point soundtrack that incorporates John Williams' original theme.







​Four years after the destruction of Isla Nublar, dinosaurs now live and hunt alongside humans all over the world. This fragile balance will reshape the future and determine, once and for all, whether human beings are to remain the apex predators on a planet they now share with history's most fearsome creatures.
























It was an extremely fun summer Block Buster 165 million dollar budget with very high production value leading edge CGI FX with top notch *animatronics* (thank you Jaws and E.T. for pioneering !). The dinosaurs/prehistoric creatures/flying reptiles were the stars . Dominion has some great creature feature moments. The story unites Owen (Chris Pratt) and Claire (Bryce Dallas Howard) from the newer films with scientists Dr. Sattler (Laura Dern), Dr. Grant (Sam Neill), and Dr. Malcolm (Jeff Goldblum) from the original movies. Together they must fight the villainous CEO of an international genetics/agricultural corporation who's lying about how the company uses dinosaur DNA. Expect plenty of jump scares, human-eating dinosaurs, and epic predator-on-predator fights!!!
*Jeff Goldblum**, Laura Dern, and Sam Neill at an event for **Jurassic World Dominion (2022)*






The original trio of actors who made the original _Jurassic Park_ memorable, Dern, Neill, and Goldblum add much gravity to _Jurassic World Dominion_, portraying characters who are committed to saving the world with _generous nostalgic nods all over the place_. This is a fun and exciting finale to the JP franchise. I can not wait to own this one on Blu-ray.*Nostalgic dino face-off 7.5/10*

*Second Viewing 10/8/2022 4K UHD Steel-Book Dolby Vision *



























*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
*2.* *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10
13._*The New York Ripper*_ 1982 FTV _*The sleazies*_t 8/10
14. *THe* *POWER 2021 FTV *_*Rose Williams*_ is delightful* 7/10
15. Jurassic World Dominion (2022) Nostalgic dino face-off 7.5/10*​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

* Child's Play (1988) *
Highly Entertaining Horror Film






A single mother gives her son a much sought-after doll for his birthday, only to discover that it is possessed by the soul of a serial killer.

Director
Tom Holland

Writers
Don Mancini(story by)
John Lafia(screenplay by)
Tom Holland(screenplay by)

Stars
Catherine Hicks
Chris Sarandon
Alex Vincent







Child's Play is built upon a pretty laughable premise some hardened criminal finds himself wounded and cornered by the police, so he chants some mystical words, lightning clouds form in the sky, and he transports his soul into the body of a kid's doll of the My Buddy variety. Child's Play is a horror genre freak-out that could've been a lot lamer than its story-lines may had inclined you to anticipate.







The original entry in the Child's Play series is the most serious-minded (at least slightly) and grounded of the movies, and it goes out of its way to humanize its iconic killer Chucky ; or the spirit within him, that of serial killer Charles Lee Ray more than one might expect. *Brad Dourif* does a superb job and this movie started his now-legendary career in the genre. Catherine Hicks is a very good lead character, surprisingly realistic, thanks in part to the very well-written dialog. It has that 80s feeling and it is surprisingly violent for its time. It has great special effects and a very creepy atmosphere inside it's urban landscape._*There's no CGI at all, the Chucky doll is a puppet with excellent practical effects .*_

I do not give a rats *** what critics and even many horror fans have to say about 1988 Child's Play ..... A great little horror flick;  underrated horror film and an entertaining slasher to boot. 
*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
*2.* *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10
13._*The New York Ripper*_ 1982 FTV _*The sleazies*_t 8/10
14. *THe* *POWER 2021 FTV *_*Rose Williams*_ is delightful* 7/10
15. Jurassic World Dominion (2022) Nostalgic dino face-off 7.5/10*
16. *Child's Play 1988 8/10







*


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*The Mist (2007)*
Blu-ray
Two-Disc Collector's Edition 2007 1 Movie, 2 Cuts 126 min Rated R Sep 16, 2008








Blu-ray
Two-Disc Collector's Edition 2007 1 Movie, 2 Cuts 126 min Rated R Sep 16, 2008​A freak storm unleashes a species of bloodthirsty creatures on a small town, where a small band of citizens hole up in a supermarket and fight for their lives.

Director
Frank Darabont

Writers
Frank Darabont(screenplay)
Stephen King(novella)

Stars
Thomas Jane
Marcia Gay Harden
*Laurie Holden*

*Laurie Holden* in The Mist (2007)









Director Darabont again has done it here. The Shawshank Redemption, The Green Mile and then The Mist. He always concentrates on presenting great characters in his movies and I think his direction was top notch.​
Trivia:

- The story of the Mist was with Frank Darabont for a long time since the 1980s but he did not do it at that time. Frank had made a change to the ending of the story that even Stephen King was surprised and liked it alot.

- The movie was shot on a tight budget of $18M and generated over $57M at the box office.

-* If you have the bluray of the movie then you can watch the movie in black and white which gives it a more creepy effect. *
*







*​
This film is extremely profound and disturbing. It gives a realistic look at a human's reactions in a situation of fear and shock. It also is very simplistic, with almost no musical score at all, and intensely shocking. It is very well done horror cinema.

The Mist works on several levels to create a picture that represents the* pinnacle of Eerie atmospheric **cinematography* of the Horror genre, the most obvious level of success the film achieves being its ambiguous nature. The *black and white* cut Special Edition release, and in my mind , it's the superior version. Just on a visual level, the movie is far more striking, but it also has the effect of making it feel like a creature feature from the 1950s or 60s.















The Mist never falters in continuing to elevate the level of tension felt throughout. It builds and builds and builds, with a crescendo into the climax , so anti-Hollywood and gut-wrenching .The ending is one you will never forget . Frightening, depressing, expertly directed, and featuring nail-biting intensity, 'The Mist' is the Horror genre as it was meant to be. I really enjoyed this flick !







The In addition to containing two editions of the movie (color and black-and-white), The Mist debuts on Blu-ray with a nice selection of additional extras.

Here is what Blu-ray said."The Mist is a fantastic Horror movie with just the right combination of elements, not to mention directorial style, that make it a standout in the genre. The movie is bold in its ending and plays out with a different sort of dramatic flair that we don't see all that often in movies, and it comes across almost as unscripted and therefore very real. The throwback style of the film, hearkening back to some Monster Movie classics and featuring dialogue delivery in-line with such classics give the film a traditional feel in a world of contemporary cheap, uninteresting, and repetitious horror. Fans are even given the option, through this set, to experience the film in color or in Frank Darabont's preferred black and white version, which he calls his "director's cut." He had always envisioned shooting in black and white, and the inclusion of both versions is most welcome. Blu-ray release is a great one. Both the color and black and white version look good in high definition. The soundtrack features great atmospherics and imaging, but lacks punch in several scenes. The supplements are entertaining and informative, with the director's commentary being one of the better I've heard. The Mist is a different style of Horror movie than we're used to, and it's most refreshing; fantastically tense and bold in its direction, story, and ending. The Mist is highly recommended!"The Mist Blu-ray Two-Disc Collector's Edition Genius Products (TVN) 2007 1 Movie, 2 Cuts 126 min Rated R Sep 16, 2008. The Mist Blu-ray Two-Disc Collector's Edition Genius Products (TVN) 2007 1 Movie, 2 Cuts 126 min Rated R Sep 16, 2008.








*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
*2.* *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10
13._*The New York Ripper*_ 1982 FTV _*The sleazies*_t 8/10
14. *THe* *POWER 2021 FTV *_*Rose Williams*_ is delightful* 7/10
15. Jurassic World Dominion (2022) Nostalgic dino face-off 7.5/10*
16. *Child's Play 1988 8/10 
17. The Mist 2007 8.5/10 *​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*The Hand (1981)*
*Shout Factory!*
This is a very early pre-political Oliver Stone horror film and a very entertaining hidden gem .
*First Time View*








​Director

Oliver Stone

Writers
Marc Brandel(novel "The Lizard's Tail")
Oliver Stone(screenplay)

Stars
Michael Caine
Andrea Marcovicci
Annie McEnroe















A gifted cartoonist's life comes apart at the seams when his drawing hand is accidentally severed. Slowly, painfully, he tries to adjust…but a terrifying evil creeps into his consciousness. And one by one, the people who stand in his way begin to die. Written and directed by Academy Award winner Oliver Stone, this spellbinder showcases a vivid central performance by Michael Caine and wonderfully ghoulish special effects by veteran macabre master Carlo Rambaldi. Stone called for more than 30 different hands to be designed, all used in different--and fantastically horrific ways.






Very interesting psychological thriller,watching Michael Caine's character descend into madness is fun and uneasy. Oliver stone shows talent early on here in his direction and pacing of the picture some black and white shifts and lighting cues that accent Caine's character ever increasing anger. He begins to experience horrible dreams that his hand is alive doing his bidding against those who cross him while also having unexplained blackouts; culminating in an interesting conclusion . 















“The Hand” remains a fun horror flick and is well worth checking out with some Cronenberg styled body horror . Highly recommended if your a Stone fan and want to see his early work ! It didn’t receive very good reviews at the time but the film holds up fairly well.
*Michael Caine** and Andrea Marcovicci in The Hand (1981) *









*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
*2.* *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10
13._*The New York Ripper*_ 1982 FTV _*The sleazies*_t 8/10
14. *THe* *POWER 2021 FTV *_*Rose Williams*_ is delightful* 7/10
15. Jurassic World Dominion (2022) Nostalgic dino face-off 7.5/10*
16. *Child's Play 1988 8/10 
17. The Mist 2007 8.5/10 
18. THE HAND 1981 FTV 7.5/10*​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Phenomena (1985) *
[Two-Disc 4K UHD 6000 Piece Limited Edition]






*A peak into the mind of madness will leave you with more questions than answers. And in the genre of horror, there is no one more visionary, eccentric or insane as Dario Argento.*
His most notable work is _*Suspiria ( I own but never watched *_, which has been labeled as a technicolor nightmare. But his lesser known work, the 1985 cult classic _*Phenomena*_, is the perfect example of his top-notch insanity that was Italian horror in the late 70s and 80s.
Disc Top-Menu







​Director: Dario Argento
Starring: Jennifer Connelly, Donald Pleasence, Daria Nicolodi, Patrick Bauchau, Dalila Di Lazzaro
Runtime: 116/110/83 minutes
Release Date:* March 8, 2022*
Language: English & Italian DTS-HD MA 5.1/2.0/1.0
Aspect Ratio: 4K (2160p) Ultra High Definition (1.66:1) Presentations
Formats: 4K UHD Discs only (No 1080p Blu-rays or DVDs included in package)
Region: All Regions
































Really enjoyed this piece of abstract horror cinema . Jennifer Connelly debut in a leading role. This music was excellent . The dream/nightmare sequences add their own horrific content to the story Flash of the Blade Performed by _Iron Maiden_ -- Locomotive Performed by Motörhead -- The Naked and the Dead _Written_ by _Simon Boswell_ ! There are just so many different things going. The cinematography for this movie is beautiful. Donald Pleasance was his odd eccentric terrific self. Special standout performance was his pet chimp. *This film was completely **unnerving** and extremely bat-**** Wild. *Connelly at her teenage debut did a fantastic job , whose unusual power to control insects . Jennifer was asked to do some grotesque scene's ( maggots) I was impressed by the entire 116 minute version of Phenomena is often referred to as the "integral cut". _*Surrealist cinema*_* ;Outstanding Italian horror from Dario Argento. *















Box set with poster, book, case.
4K (2160p) UHD Blu-ray™ presentations in Dolby Vision (HDR10 compatible)
Limited edition slipcase packaging designed by artist Wes Benscoter
Reversible sleeve artwork
Collector’s booklet featuring liner notes from Mikel J. Koven, Rachael Nisbet and Leonard Jacobs
Fold-out poster
Postcard-sized lobby card reproduction artcards
























Iron Maiden - Flash of the Blade - Phenomena Soundtrack - Dario Argento - Audio Spectrum Effect




*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
*2.* *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10
13._*The New York Ripper*_ 1982 FTV _*The sleazies*_t 8/10
14. *THe* *POWER 2021 FTV *_*Rose Williams*_ is delightful* 7/10
15. Jurassic World Dominion (2022) Nostalgic dino face-off 7.5/10*
16. *Child's Play 1988 8/10 
17. The Mist 2007 8.5/10 
18. THE HAND 1981 FTV 7.5/10
19. Messiah of Evil (1973) FTV 6/10
20. Phenomena 1985







 Italian horror from Dario Argento. 8.5/10 *​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*The Bird with the Crystal Plumage (1970)*
First Time View 






In Italian cinema, _*Giallo*_ ( Italian for yellow) , for Italian audiences _giallo_ refers to any kind of murder mystery or horror thriller, regardless of its national origin.
In the Italian language, _giallo_ is a genre of novel including any literary genre involving crime and mystery, with all its sub-genres such as crime fiction, detective story, murder mystery or thriller-horror.
The trademark yellow cover background.
​
Giallo films are generally characterized as gruesome murder-mystery thrillers that combine the suspense elements of *detective fiction *with scenes of *shocking horror,* featuring _excessive such as slasher violence, bloodletting_,_ stylish camerawork _and often _jarring musical arrangements_. The archetypal _giallo_ plot involves a mysterious, black-gloved psychopathic killer who stalks and butchers a series of beautiful women. While most gialli involve a human killer, some also feature a* supernatural *element.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giallo



*The Bird with the Crystal Plumage (1970)*








Director
Dario Argento

Writers
Dario Argento
Fredric Brown(novel "The Screaming Mimi")

Stars
Tony Musante
Suzy Kendall
Enrico Maria Salerno







Some good mystery, some good characters, some great tension *and killings*. In other words, plenty to enjoy for the Giallo lovers in this movie.In 1970, young first-time director Dario Argento made his indelible mark on Italian cinema with The Bird with the Crystal Plumage – a film which redefined the ‘giallo’ genre of murder-mystery thrillers and catapulted him to international stardom. A staggeringly assured debut at that, The Bird with the Crystal Plumage establishes the key traits that would define Argento’s filmography, including lavish visuals and a flare for wildly inventive, brutal scenes of violence. And this movie was not just his first Giallo but also his first movie in general ! And what a great debut it was for him !







​The movie uses some great and at times also innovative cinematography, which helps to create a certain mood and tension for the movie, " weird " musical score which all definitely helps to make this a very effective film within its genre.

Sam Dalmas (Tony Musantet,), an American writer living in Rome, inadvertently witnesses a brutal attack on a woman (Eva Renzi) in a modern art gallery. Powerless to help, he grows increasingly obsessed with the incident. Convinced that something he saw that night holds the key to identifying the maniac terrorizing Rome, he launches his own investigation parallel to that of the police, heedless of the danger to both himself and his girlfriend Giulia (Suzy Kendall,)…...

the film is dubbed ( I have the Italian version too.) and the performances are hammed up to the extreme, but when a film of this 1970's era is this well-paced, stylish and enjoyable you can’t complain. Argento gradually builds up the suspense and creates a genuinely intriguing mystery. 7/10








The Bird with the Crystal Plumage 4K Blu-ray (Limited Edition | Luccello dalle piume di cristallo)


The Bird with the Crystal Plumage 4K Blu-ray Release Date July 27, 2021 (Limited Edition | Luccello dalle piume di cristallo). Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.




www.blu-ray.com




View attachment 3347351

*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
*2.* *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10
13._*The New York Ripper*_ 1982 FTV _*The sleazies*_t 8/10
14. *THe* *POWER 2021 FTV *_*Rose Williams*_ is delightful* 7/10
15. Jurassic World Dominion (2022) Nostalgic dino face-off 7.5/10*
16. *Child's Play 1988 8/10 
17. The Mist 2007 8.5/10 
18. THE HAND 1981 FTV 7.5/10
19. Messiah of Evil (1973) FTV 6/10
20. Phenomena 1985







 Italian horror from Dario Argento. 8.5/10
21. The Bird with the Crystal Plumage 1970 FTV  Giallo from Dario Argento. 7/10*​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

When a Stranger Calls (2006) 9/10 DVD Free on VUDU in HD thru Halloween

All Critics | Top Critics
TOMATOMETER
9%
Average Rating: 3.2/10
Reviews Counted: 92
Fresh: 8
Rotten: 84
This is rating such horse ***. This film build tension straight out of an Alfred Hitchcock film . I should now I have seen every 
Alfred Hitchcock ever made even The silent films . Thank you TCM. Rant over.

During a babysitting gig, a high-school student is harassed by an increasingly threatening prank caller.

I watched the special featured with in depth detailed examination of the elements & structure on how to make this film a top notch thriller.And Director Simon West new his source material very well. There are basically 'three' main characters in this thrilling film . # 1 Actress 'Camilla Belle' . # 2 'The House' were the film is taking place .They built the house from the ground up it is modern 70s style and is outstanding architecture worth watching this film for is element alone. # 3 'The Telephone'
Once this film get going I was on the edge of my seat . The tension is very well thought out and the set design 'The House'. The lighting like a neo-noir. Camilla Belle acting through facial and body movement there is limited dialog. OK so this is not Hitchcock but a pretty **** good thriller In its own right . I really enjoyed visceral nervous tension When a Stranger Calls (2006) brought to the table. I found the film very entertaining.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Gone (2012)*
*Blu-ray 







*​A woman is convinced her kidnapper has returned when her sister goes missing.

Director
Heitor Dhalia

Writer
Allison Burnett

Stars
Amanda Seyfried
Jennifer Carpenter
Wes Bentley


Exceptional Lead Performance









The conceit of this movie is that an entire community and police force refuse to believe the *gorgeous Amanda Seyfried *when she tells them an abductor and killer of women is in their midst. What is _wrong_ with them? Maybe Seyfried is just too gorgeous to take seriously, what with her perfectly streaked golden hair, the peaches-and-cream hues of her face and her big blue eyes.










The story goes like this: *Amanda Seyfried* plays a chick who was abducted by a *Serial Killer *
and thrown in a hole à la “The Silence of the Lambs” — but unlike other victims (whose remains shared her cell), Jill managed to get away by stabbing the kidnapper with a sharp bone.







Jill went home, told her story to the police and got them to search for the hole in the local park where she had been kept. They never found it, but dug up the fact that Jill had spent time in a mental hospital when her parents died. Subsequently, the police have no trouble shrugging her off again. Or could she be lying? The whole story hangs on Seyfried’s nuanced performance and she delivers, demonstrating how, given the right vehicle, she’s in total control.​A year later, her Sister goes missing and she's sure that her *Serial Killer* friend came back to finish her off, instead using her sister as a surrogate for his creepy needs. The *Police* still thinks she's bat s h i t crazy, and so she sets off on her own to find her sister. Oh yeah, she's also a *Karate Master* now, so you know some people are going to get their asses whipped.










​So really, the point of the movie is finding out if there's a *Serial Killer *at large, or if everything is truly in her head because she's insane. 

*Gone is a delicious dose of Amanda Seyfried *in an engaging and fast-paced action movie and psychological thriller. This is one of my favorite Seyfried movies w/ excellent character development, constant suspense, nonstop action, car chases, emergencies, quick turns, and always spurred on by the unstoppable commitment of our discredited but driven heroine Amanda Seyfried 8/10 
















​






​https://www.ebay.com/itm/3815428468...GF4pcC7+2M/DwnhAgj4tMQfvF70Y+JZX/kH3PBoueYdHa


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*City of the Living Dead (1980)*
*A.K.A. (Gates of Hell)*
*First* *Time View







*​A reporter and a psychic race to close the Gates of Hell after the suicide of a clergyman caused them to open, allowing the dead to rise from their graves.

Director
Lucio Fulci

Writers
Lucio Fulci(story)
Dardano Sacchetti(story)
H.P. Lovecraft(inspiration)

Stars
Christopher George
Catriona MacColl
Carlo De Mejo


*Spoiler* 












A zombie flick, but with a twist, City of the Living Dead (aka _Gates of Hell_) is maybe the best example of Fulci’s talent for creating sustained nightmares; movies that make little to no logical sense but which bombard the viewer with atmosphere and *gruesome imagery* from which there is little relief . One of the movie’s most famous sequences, in which a woman vomits up all of her innards in real time !

It is absolutely brilliantly demented ! I am really thinking this kind of gore is what makes Fulci so great . He is not the Godfather of Gore for nothing.
*Daniela Doria**, Fabrizio Jovine, Giovanni Lombardo Radice, and Catriona MacColl in **City of the Living Dead (1980)*






A priest commits suicide in the opening moments, thereby opening a doorway to Hell. This one is more focused on the religious and mythical aspects of the zombie mythos. Taking place between New York City and the town of Dunwich. Fulci has a fantastic way with practical special effects and his cinematography is very well executed. City of the Living Dead is a *dark*, *visceral, bloody*_*, maggot* filled head trip. _As I just discovered his films this year , it is clear what a special, Italian horror director Lucio Fulci was. There will never be another like him. The practical effects still outshine much done today with CGI . 7/10









*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
*2.* *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10
13._*The New York Ripper*_ 1982 FTV _*The sleazies*_t 8/10
14. *THe* *POWER 2021 FTV *_*Rose Williams*_ is delightful* 7/10
15. Jurassic World Dominion (2022) Nostalgic dino face-off 7.5/10*
16. *Child's Play 1988 8/10 
17. The Mist 2007 8.5/10 
18. THE HAND 1981 FTV 7.5/10
19. Messiah of Evil (1973) FTV 6/10
20. Phenomena 1985







 Italian horror from Dario Argento. 8.5/10
21. The Bird with the Crystal Plumage 1970 FTV  Giallo from Dario Argento. 7/10
22.  City of the Living Dead FTV Gore ,Blood,Maggots,and Worms,"Oh My"7/10*​[/ISPOILER]


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Cursed*
* [Collector's Edition] + Exclusive Poster*
(2005)
*Unrated*: Edition
Yes boys I know I have reviewed this two years ago .... But now I have the unrated cut of Blu-ray 
*







*​
_*Watching Christina Ricci perform on celluloid is my guilty pleasure.......*_

*Director: *Wes Craven
*Writer: *Kevin Williamson
*Stars: **Christina Ricci*, *Jesse Eisenberg*, Portia de Rossi, Shannon Elizabeth
​
Horror legend* Wes Craven* and writer* Kevin Williamson* (Scream franchise) bring us this werewolf flick starring the beautiful and talented *Christina Ricci (Buffalo 66).*








​Ellie is a woman who works as a page and assistant for a local talk show. One fateful night, she picks up her bullied younger brother Jimmy and two find themselves in a car accident after avoiding both an animal and slamming into another car. When the siblings attempt to help the other driver, all three are attacked by a monster. Ellie and Jimmy are both slashed by the animal while the other driver is viciously murdered. Soon enough, the siblings realize they are slowly undergoing changes.







The late horror master Wes Craven and writer Kevin Williamson had become a dream team with their hit collaboration franchise Scream. In 2005, the two have collaborated on their entry into the werewolf genre. What's great in the film are not so much the werewolf effects, but it's the slow tense emotions of lead characters Ellie and Jimmy. They are slowly transitioning and show the signs of eventually becoming werewolf siblings.

Lovely Christina Ricci and Jesse Eisenberg are really quite wonderful in their roles of the siblings afflicted by the lycanthropy. In the case of the beautiful and talented Ricci's Ellie, she gets extremely nervous and becomes more fearful while on the other side of the spectrum, Eisenberg's Jimmy used his powers in a Teen Wolf-style of confidence. The play wonderfully off each other.
*Christina Ricci** and Jesse Eisenberg in **Cursed (2005)*







What makes the film even more interesting is the film allows everyone to play the guessing game of who is the werewolf responsible. "Cursed" has some of the humor you typically find in a Craven film. Cameos/short appearances abound, including Scott Baio and Craig Kilborn playing themselves, as well as Shannon Elizabeth( Night of the Demons) and Portia de Rossi ( Scream 2).

The werewolf scenes are campy, but* the werewolf looks amazing*. When a wild, evil, snarling werewolf stops to give people the finger, you know this beast is just not wild enough however it is in good fun and works*. *















​I am a huge Christina Ricci fan I absolutely think she is a tremendous talent and she does not disappoint in this film she is brilliant as usual. Cursed is a must watch for Christina Ricci fans, Wes Craven aficionados & desperate werewolf lovers who can not get enough lycanthrope cinema. This film is a blast. 8.5/10







The original R rated version has been cut in order to receive a PG-13.
A gorier, unrated version was released on DVD featuring scenes with violence more graphic than what was seen in the theatrical PG-13 version of the film. The differences are as follows *(includes Spoilers*):
In the PG-13 version, Shannon Elizabeth's character Becky is simply dragged away by the wolf at the end of the opening sequence. In the unrated version, Becky is torn in half and her bloodied upper-torso is tossed back at Jimmy and Ellie.
In the PG-13 version, during Ellie's nightmare, she merely bites Joshua Jackson's character Jake in the neck. The scene then cuts to a quick montage of bizarre images before Ellie wakes up. In the unrated version, after Ellie bites into Jake, she's shown ripping a large chunk of his neck off and then a torrent of blood shoots out of his wound.
In the PG-13 version, after Joanie knocks out Jake she starts looking for Ellie and Jimmy. In the unrated version, she first stops by Kyle's body, digs into the large gash in his stomach with her hands, pulls them out and then licks his blood off her fingers before proceeding to look for Ellie and Jimmy.
In the unrated version, Joanie (in wolf form) is killed when she is shot in the head and her brains slowly ooze onto the floor.
In the PG-13 version, the coroner discovers that Joanie's corpse has changed back into human form when her nude body is shown laying on the floor. In the unrated version, a sheet over her body is pulled back and only her face, complete with a bullet hole in her forehead, is shown.
In the PG-13 version, Jake's death by decapitation occurs off-camera. In the unrated version, Ellie is actually shown stabbing him in the neck with the shovel a couple of times before finally cutting his head off.
DVD Unrated Edition contains additional two minutes of footage.
https://www.movie-censorship.com/re... the prime example,longer than the PG Version!







​Unrated Edition it contains an additional two minutes of gore-fest footage.There is more awesomeness in the Gore meter if you watch the DVD Unrated version. *Thank you Shout! for bringing it to Blu-ray* .The original R rated version has been cut in order to receive a PG-13. As the theatrical release stands, chunks of the film appear to be missing. This simply hamstrings the awesomeness of this particular film. The Gore is excellent, visceral and creative. But to see "Cursed" as Wes Craven truly intended. You must buy the DVD Unrated Edition or the *Shout!* Blu-ray it contains an additional two minutes of gore-fest footage. A Hard (R) is a better fit. Unrated delivers!
*Cursed
Comparison:*
Theatrical Version
*Unrated Version
Check Out this link for all the differences with Time Stamps.*
https://www.movie-censorshi...​
http://disq.us/p/2nagtnw*Pre-order from ShoutFactory.com and receive an exclusive rolled 18" x 24" poster featuring new artwork from artist Colin Murdoch:*















*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
*2.* *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10
13._*The New York Ripper*_ 1982 FTV _*The sleazies*_t 8/10
14. *THe* *POWER 2021 FTV *_*Rose Williams*_ is delightful* 7/10
15. Jurassic World Dominion (2022) Nostalgic dino face-off 7.5/10*
16. *Child's Play 1988 8/10 
17. The Mist 2007 8.5/10 
18. THE HAND 1981 FTV 7.5/10
19. Messiah of Evil (1973) FTV 6/10
20. Phenomena 1985







 Italian horror from Dario Argento. 8.5/10
21. The Bird with the Crystal Plumage 1970 FTV  Giallo from Dario Argento. 7/10
22.  City of the Living Dead FTV Gore ,Blood,Maggots,and Worms,"Oh My"7/10*
23. *Cursed* (2005) *[Collector's Edition] + Exclusive Poster **Unrated*: Edition 8.5/10


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Slither (2006)*
_Blu-ray_ 
Winner winner chicken dinner ; I picked a very fun First Time View for this evening !
This film features graphic gross-out horror , comedy and violence !









So a little back ground as to how I added this film to my October fun: 31 days of Horror, Blood, Guts and Gore! (and zombies, too....) watch list? I was channel surfing last spring and I landed on a "game show " called* Press your Luck* ,







is it any good ? I have no idea as soon as I saw the host I started goggling her name *Elizabeth Banks*. Next thing you know I am on ebay buying this ;flesh-eating zombie --- slug jumping into people's mouths, slice of horror awesomeness !!!
*Elizabeth Banks** in **Slither (2006)*
*







*​A small town is taken over by an alien plague, turning residents into zombies and all forms of mutant monsters.

Director
James Gunn

Writer
James Gunn

Stars
Nathan Fillion
Elizabeth Banks
Michael Rooker


Goofy and gross, _SLITHER_ revisits the old alien invasion plot with comedic violence that might bother sensitive viewers. so that is a good indicator for a blind buy !
This horror yarn offers *gore by the bucketful,* it’s also in the spirit of those enjoyable, us-against-them monster tales that ran rampant from the 1950s.
_Slither_ takes its time getting started, but once it does, it never lets up, throwing blood, slime and one-liners (some woeful, most of them witty) at you with feverish abandon. I have always enjoyed James Gunn's work, Gunn demonstrates his brilliance here again --- Note : if you have not seen James Gunn take on _The Suicide Squad 2021 get on that ASAP ! Gunn is a self-professed horror and sci-fi film addict and has acknowledged Ridley Scott's Alien (1979), Frank Henenlotter's Basket Case (1982), John Carpenter's The Thing (1982), and David Cronenberg's The Fly (1986) as significant influences on Slither._ Now if that does not make you want to seek out this slimy , gore-fest ....well you might just be " beyond all hope " !

The story-line for film is executed to perfection and contains brilliant special effects to facilitate the journey. The unique gore and correlated dialogue both gross you out and make you laugh at the same time. Highly recommend . 8/10
​*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
*2.* *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10
8*. **SATURN 3 *__Nostalgia bump 7/8_
9.*Orphan: First Kill **2022 **8.5/10
10. Darling 2015 8.5/10
11.* * Tentacoli ( Tentacles) 1977 7/10 *
12. *Hellraiser* 2022 FTV 6.7/10
13._*The New York Ripper*_ 1982 FTV _*The sleazies*_t 8/10
14. *THe* *POWER 2021 FTV *_*Rose Williams*_ is delightful* 7/10
15. Jurassic World Dominion (2022) Nostalgic dino face-off 7.5/10*
16. *Child's Play 1988 8/10 
17. The Mist 2007 8.5/10 
18. THE HAND 1981 FTV 7.5/10
19. Messiah of Evil (1973) FTV 6/10
20. Phenomena 1985







 Italian horror from Dario Argento. 8.5/10
21. The Bird with the Crystal Plumage 1970 FTV  Giallo from Dario Argento. 7/10
22.  City of the Living Dead FTV Gore ,Blood,Maggots,and Worms,"Oh My"7/10*
23. *Cursed* (2005) *[Collector's Edition] + Exclusive Poster **Unrated*: Edition 8.5/10
*24 **SLITHER 2006 FTV 8/10 *


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Maui 2022







Hiking down into the Haleakalā crater Volcano jamming to RUSH . I hiked 5.5 miles down into the depth of the crater where Jimi Hendrix played his famous concert Rainbow Bridge







He did not actually play on the crater. Then I hiked back out 11.1 miles out and back ; just before twilight to catch a beautiful sunset atop the ‘house of the sun ‘ a.k.a. Haleakalā volcano summit. On the way back up I had absolute solitude as the weather pattern moved in with serious mist and rain it cleared out everyone it was splendid witnessing the change in the weather patterns within the different elevations as I hiked along The ‘sliding sand ‘trail The micro climates are astonishing even more dramatic than the Colorado mountains most likely due to the Tradewinds and the abundance of humidity! The plants shown is called a silver sword and it only grows on the Haleakalā volcano the only place in the world that this plant grows it’s quite stunning with it silver Hue. highly recommend you add this to your bucket list before we’re too old to do such activities! The volcano was formed from a tectonic plate but it’s in the center of the plate not on the edges which is very rare . The magma found a weak spot in the center of the tectonic plate and it formed the Hawaiian islands starting with Kauai as the oldest and the big island Hawaii as the newest with Maui being second youngest island with Haleakalā being the larger half of Maui it’s newer than the West Maui mountains they form. Two distinct mini ecosystems that form up the weather patterns of the island of Maui. Have you ever seen a sunset on top of volcano ? well I sure hadn’t until I logistically plan my day to catch the glorious splendor of this rare site!


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*House of the Dragon (TV Series)*
*The Black Queen (2022)
Season 1 Finale
cable TV*






An internal succession war within House Targaryen at the height of its power, 172 years before the birth of Daenerys Targaryen.

Creators
Ryan J. Condal
George R.R. Martin(based on "Fire & Blood" by)










It’s been a sometimes slow-burning first season to House Of The Dragon, but the emotional impact of this finale shows that all that ground-laying has established characters to care about and invest in. HotD has delivered the dragon-related mayhem, family plotting, and murder I hoped for.The season really escalated in entertainment with the last 3 epiosods! _*Olivia Cooke*_, Actress: Ready Player One as Alicent Hightower really brought her (A) game to this series and is a clear stand out. 










Followed closely by Emma D’Arcy and as Princess Rhaenyra Targaryen. Their intensity at times really sent chills to this viewer.* The final stare* by Emma D’Arcy and as Princess Rhaenyra Targaryen in the last frame of the finale conveyed chilling ,bleakness of what is to follow in season two. Excellent acting and direction to ring in the inevitable ; ​ Dance of the Dragons has begun in earnest with Rhaenyra``chilling stare ! *Full on Targaryen Civil War.*
*9/10*








​
The season finale of House Of The Dragon delivers emotion, intrigue, and great big fire-breathing lizards.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Blow Out (1981)

Blu-ray*​









Director: Brian De Palma Writer: Brian De Palma Stars: John Travolta, Nancy Allen, John Lithgow

The subtlety of the film does not alter the fact that it does not reside in the confines of any one genre. Untraditional and exciting, Blow Out also provided John Travolta to play an adult role and emerge from the shadow of some of his earlier successes. It also reunited the actor with De Palma, and his Carrie co-star, Nancy Allen. These two give spectacular performances in this twisted and darkly pessimistic tale about a sound effects specialist going up against a powerful political assassination cover-up.

Travolta stars as a sound effects guy named Jack, who mostly works on sleazy B-films. When he is recording in the park at night, Jack inadvertently witnesses and records the accident which results in the death of a possible presidential candidate. Jack is able to save the passenger of the car, a young woman named Sally Allen, whose presence in the car is kept secret at the respect of the political figure's family.

When Jack listens to the accident, which is said to have been cause by a tire blow out, he hears a bang before the tire blows. Believing that this is a gunshot, Jack decides to try and take on the figure who embodies the cover-up (John Lithgow), using Sally as his way to the truth.










Blow Out is definitely one of the strongest, most visually exciting thrillers of the 1980s, but while it has a lot of very devoted fans, it's nowhere near as well-known as it should be. De Palma's more iconic efforts from that period, like Scarface and The Untouchables, have probably overshadowed it, but this film deserves more recognition. 9/10


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Green Planet *
* 4K UHD/Blu-ray*

The cinematography here is stunning! The talent and time that went into filming this is incredible, David Attenborough is wonderful ! This is an absolutely fascinating look at plant life. Dr Attenborough is a gifted spokesman for science, for Nature and for our Planet. David and the BBC crew are jewels in the crown. Thank you.

















Utilizing revolutionary camera rigs and drones for it's time-lapse photography, this singular BBC One nature series hosted by David Attenborough captures plant life planet-wide as never before, including it's interactions with animals and the environment. Five episodes devoted to flora of the tropics, seas, and deserts-as well as how plants adapt to the seasons, and to the presence of man-make for an unforgettable viewing experience. 5 hrs. On four discs. Widescreen; Soundtrack: English.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Green Planet *
* 4K UHD/Blu-ray*

The cinematography here is stunning! The talent and time that went into filming this is incredible, David Attenborough is wonderful ! This is an absolutely fascinating look at plant life. Dr Attenborough is a gifted spokesman for science, for Nature and for our Planet. David and the BBC crew are jewels in the crown. Thank you.
























Utilizing revolutionary camera rigs and drones for it's time-lapse photography, this singular BBC One nature series hosted by David Attenborough captures plant life planet-wide as never before, including it's interactions with animals and the environment. Five episodes devoted to flora of the tropics, seas, and deserts-as well as how plants adapt to the seasons, and to the presence of man-make for an unforgettable viewing experience. 5 hrs. On four discs. Widescreen; Soundtrack: English.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

SEASON 11
THE WALKING DEAD
That was a great season 11 and* show finale* ! The Walking Dead really did create compelling reason to see how things get resolved. Very pleased with the end result and glad I watched all 11 seasons for better or worst ; the show ended on a high note this is for-sure !


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Enola Holmes 2 (2022)*

*







*​
Now a detective-for-hire, Enola Holmes takes on her first official case to find a missing girl as the sparks of a dangerous conspiracy ignite a mystery that requires the help of friends - and Sherlock himself - to unravel.

Director
Harry Bradbeer

Writers
Jack Thorne(screenplay by)
Harry Bradbeer(story by)
Nancy Springer(based upon the "Enola Holmes Mysteries' book series" by)

Stars
*Millie Bobby Brown*
Henry Cavill
David Thewlis


*Helena Bonham Carter* and Millie Bobby Brown in Enola Holmes 2 (2022)






While the first film was all about finding herself, "Enola Holmes 2" is a straight detective story, with Enola following in the footsteps of her famous older brother yet carving her own path and honing her young super-sleuthing skills. She's still smart, perceptive, and fiercely independent.

She still routinely breaks the fourth wall to offer us some hilarious commentary or sometimes just to get things off her chest. This is where Brown's performance really shines. Her ability to shuffle between comedy and drama is impressive. And she's able to retain Enola's playfulness from the first film while also showing some meaningful growth. Brown fully embodies her character.With another actress, this would be annoying. With Brown, it’s charming. She carries the movie with her effervescent style, and the other actors follow suit.















Highly engaging, clever and well written script, wonderful costumes, really great character development carrying over from first movie .I thoroughly enjoyed this caper.







  ​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Hawaii (1966)*
*DVD*
Lots of great actors in early roles!







​*Mary Poppins*, daughter of* Archie Bunker*(Carroll O'Conno*r)*, marries *Father Merrin *(The Exorcist) and travels from Boston to inflict rigid, Calvanistic missionary talk upon a 1819 Hawai'i. It turns out to be a hard trip, and once there, even more difficult to persuade a fabulously unrepentant Malama Ali'i Nui and her people to let go of centuries of cultural practices, including: _aloha_, daily joy, gratitude and peace, and free love/ sex, (with some royal sibling incest and a bit of questionable infanticide thrown in for good measure).Julie Andrews, Max von Sydow and Richard Harris star, with *Gene Hackman* and* Carroll O'Connor* in co-staring roles. 








Gene Hackman in early role















Directors
George Roy Hill
Arthur Hiller(temporarily replaced director)

Writers
James A. Michener(novel)
Dalton Trumbo(screenplay)
Daniel Taradash(screenplay)

Stars
Julie Andrews
Max von Sydow
Richard Harris

Julie Andrews and Jocelyne LaGarde in Hawaii (1966) 






Two cultures collide in this vast, lavish and truly *spectacular film* Adapted from James A. Michener's Pulitzer Prize-winning novel and nominated* for seven Oscars, this "majestic, gorgeously climatic epic with adventuresome picture-making, a credit to the industry"; and riveting entertainment! They came to bring God, but instead brought disease and destruction. The Rev. Abner Hale (Von Sydow) and his gentle wife Jerusha (Andrews) attempt to convert early 19th-century Hawaiian natives to Christianity but find themselves ill-equipped to endure the unexpected tribulations of paradise. Surging with the excitement of windstorms, firestorms, shark attacks and magnificent island scenery, Hawaii shines as passionately as the island paradise itself! 
*Julie Andrews and Max von Sydow in **Hawaii (1966)*






1966: It received seven nominations at the 39th *Academy Awards*: Best Supporting Actress (Nominated- Jocelyne LaGarde), Best Cinematography- Color (Nominated), Best Costume Design-Color (Nominated), Best Sound (Nominated), Best Effects- Visual Effects (Nominated), Best Music-Original Song (Nominated), Best Music-Original Music Score (Nominated) I think this film is worth seeking out ! It is on blu-ray/DVD.and multiple streaming /Tubi, Prime* 7.8/10*
Great Movie Poster!


----------



## DukeSweden (3 mo ago)

I watched "The Big Lebowski" again last night, but the night before I watched "Black Adam". Unlike you I really don't watch movies for the story, I'm only interested in bombastic sound effects. Black Adam is kind of slow in places but it has its moments. One of the best is where the guy with this monster machine gun shoots for like a solid 30 seconds or more. I thought my house was gonna collapse! Overall it was enjoyable, but what really gave me a jolt of satisfaction is the short scene in the post credits. I won't give it away but make sure you watch it. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Hard to Get (1938)*
*DVD







*
 Olivia de Havilland, who at this point in her career specialized in spoiled heiresses; has* rarely looked prettier . *
















*







*​When spoiled young heiress Maggie Richards (Olivia de Havilland) tries to charge some gasoline at an auto camp run by Bill Davis (Dick Powell), Gas station attendant Dick Powell punishes cash-less rich girl Olivia de Havilland, forcing her to scrub floors of the adjoining motel ! De Havilland_she _ seeks the plot's revenge, pretending to be her rich dad's maid instead of daughter ; and Powell's more than a poor man's dreamer, holding a grand idea for a "modernized" gas station...

Long story short, Olivia falls in love after Powell croons "You Must Have Been A Beautiful Baby" by moonlight, and then has to get out of the hole she's dug herself involving that lie...

Director
Ray Enright

Writers
Jerry Wald(screen play)
Maurice Leo(screen play)
Richard Macaulay(screen play)

Stars
Dick Powell
Olivia de Havilland
Charles Winninger

I found this firecracker of a movie on TCM and fell in love with it! There's lots of crazy slapstick, clever & snappy dialogue, tender moments, good music and all-around great, lively performances. . Olivia is a blast as a spoiled little rich girl - she was spunky and absolutely radiant. Pleasant romantic comedy .
I really liked de Havilland in comedy !! Particularly liked Olivia in the light romantic comedy PRINCESS O'ROURKE (1943)






*Dame *(in the UK) the title given to a woman equivalent to the rank of knight)* Olivia de Havilland* is an iconic British-American actress who starred in some of the greatest movies of all time. She made her movie debut in ‘A Midsummer Night's Dream’ (1935).

The actress gained fame playing the lead in box office blockbusters like ‘The Great Garrick’ (1937), ‘It's Love I'm After’ (1937), ‘The Adventures of Robin Hood’ (1938), ‘Hard to Get’ (1938), ‘Dodge City’ (1939), and ‘Santa Fe Trail’ (1940). She found herself being cast in one of the most iconic movies of all time ‘Gone with the Wind’ (1939), in which she played the ‘Oscar’ nominated role of Melanie Hamilton Wilkes. She earned two more nominations for ‘Hold Back the Dawn’ (1941), and ‘The Snake Pit’ (1948). Olivia de Havilland won her first ‘Academy Award’ for playing Jody Norris in ‘To Each his Own’ (1946) and her second one for ‘The Heiress’ (1949).

Some of the best movies of Olivia de Havilland’s career include Gone with the Wind’ (1939)‘Hold Back the Dawn’ (1941),  Princess O'Rourke (1943) ‘My Cousin Rachel’ (1952), ‘Light in the Piazza’ (1962), ‘Anastasia: The Mystery of Anna’ (1986), and ‘Hush… Hush, Sweet Charlotte’ (1964). Olivia de Havilland passed away in July 2020 at the age of 104
















The actress looks striking in this 1940s portrait.








https://www.amazon.com/Olivia-Havil...Hard+to+Get&qid=1655275825&s=movies-tv&sr=1-2​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Katla (2021)*​_Katla_ is a chilling new eight-part _Netflix series_ that has recently dropped on the streaming platform.

In Iceland, after the subglacial volcano Katla has been erupting constantly for a whole year, Gríma is still looking for her missing sister who disappeared the day the eruption started. As her hope of ever finding her body is fading, the residents of the surrounding area start to have visits from unexpected guests. There might be something hidden under the glacier no one could ever have foreseen.One year after the violent eruption of the subglacial volcano Katla, the peace and tranquility in the small town of Vik is dramatically disturbed.

The intensity in this series is high as it slowly builds a haunting mystery against this beautiful landscape. One of the better Netflix shows quite disturbing in the end . The film score is first class with some excellent haunting cello orchestration.

I finished this series up and the_* Dolby Vision *_cinematography is pretty incredible highlighting the different shades of gray in the in the Smoke of volcanic ash from the seismic disturbance . The visuals of the landscape is worth the price of admission. _Katla_ is some really gorgeous TV Cinema. Thought provoking and original .


































Secondly I have been kicking this around as well
Inspired by all the years watching *PBS Masterpiece* on Sunday nights sponsored by Viking travel . Now they send my trip brochures to peruse each month!
Viking Cruises to Iceland​*NEW! Greenland, Iceland, Norway & Beyond*
*Bergen to New York*


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Wrong Turn 4: Bloody Beginnings*
*















*​A group of college students gets lost in a storm during their snowmobiling trip and takes shelter in an abandoned sanitarium which, unbeknown to them, is home to three deformed cannibals.

Director
Declan O'Brien

Writers
Declan O'Brien
Alan B. McElroy(characters)

Stars
Jenny Pudavick
Tenika Davis
Kaitlyn Leeb


Follows a group of friends that decide to go snowmobiling during their winter break. They make a "wrong turn", getting lost in a storm. Quintessential viewing for all gore-hound's. Beyond the genuinely impressive opening sequence, there's all sorts of barbed wire inspired sadism. The gore scenes are particularly well done. Old school Practical effects with real blood work and real Prosthetic's.
Sean Skene, Dan Skene, and Dave Harms in Wrong Turn 4: Bloody Beginnings (2011)














* I watched the special features.* 'Making Another Wrong Turn'. I have to add that writer and director Declan O'Brien* found the most epic location to film "Wrong Turn 4"* . Filmed at the abandoned ( *Brandon Asylum for the Insane) *"I am not making this up".... in Brandon, Manitoba ,Canadian province.

The first mental patients, twenty-nine men and women transferred from Selkirk Asylum and the Provincial Gaol, arrived in July, 1891, and the Brandon Asylum was in business.

Over the next two decades the institution grew from its modest beginning of twenty-nine patients. By 1910, the average daily patient population had exceeded six hundred individuals.


*Brandon Asylum for the Insane*​





Brandon Asylum - Asylum Projects


The Brandon Asylum for the Insane, now known as the Brandon Mental Health Centre, had a rather peculiar beginning. Originally, the site was chosen as a home for a Provincial Reformatory for boys. At a cost of about thirty-thousand dollars (a significant sum for the time), the Reformatory was...




www.asylumprojects.org











​*Postcard of the original Brandon Asylum for the Insane, showing the original structure at right, an addition constructed between 1892 and 1893 in the centre, and an addition constructed between 1903 and 1905 at left. The entire complex was destroyed by fire in November 1910.* (circa 1910)












*Spoiler* 














*Spoiler* 



*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2021 🎃
1. The Forever Purge F.T.V. Movie Theater 8/10
2. Tombs of the Blind Dead 7/10
3. Disturbing Behavior F.T.V 7.5 /10
4. Dracula 1931 Movie Theater 8.5/10
5. Frankenstein 1931 Movie Theater 9/10
6. Hardware (1990) 9/10
7.The Night House 8.5/10
8. The Midnight Meat Train 8/10
9. The Evil Dead 40th Anniversary Movie Theater 9/10
10. I Married a Witch (1942) 7.5/10
11. SCREAM (1996) 25th anniversary Movie Theater 8/10
12. Annabelle (2014) F.T.V 6.8/10
13. eXistenZ (1999) F.T.V 7/10
14. Wrong Turn 4: Bloody Beginnings 8/10*



*Spoiler* 






*No regrets watching this awesome trash horror movie.*
IMDb RATING *4.5
MY RATING 9.0 *


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Silent Running (1972)*
4K UHD Blu-Ray








Director: Douglas Trumbull Writers: Deric Washburn, Michael Cimino (as Mike Cimino) Stars: Bruce Dern, Cliff Potts, Ron Rifkin

*In a future where all flora is extinct on Earth, a botanist astronaut is given orders to destroy the last of Earth's botany, kept in a greenhouse aboard a spacecraft.*











Featuring Bruce Dern in a riveting, basically solo performance, Silent Running. Using the retired US Navy Aircraft carrier Valley Forge as a set and forging a new host of dazzling visual effects, including three robot drones, Huey, Dewey, and Louie, the look and themes of Trumbull's film would go on to influence such pop-culture icons as George Lucas' Star Wars and Disney-Pixar's Wall-E. The pacing is slow and the atmosphere moody, both most appropriate for Dern's gradual mental deterioration.


















Silent Running was the first film directed by Douglas Trumbull, who earned a solid reputation for his work as a special photographic effects supervisor on Stanley Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey. The special effects are surprisingly good, albeit slightly melancholy.

Director Trumbull is a bit of a special effects legend in the business. If you have been impressed by the effects in a movie then the chances are good that Trumbull had a hand in the affair. He did the effects for, amongst others, 2001, Blade Runner and some of the Star Wars movies. Yes, the effects in Silent Running are good but they don't overwhelm the flick.










*Enjoyed the hippy theme tune as well, it fitted right in. Joan Baez 'Rejoice in the Sun' 8/10*


----------



## ritawong (3 mo ago)

Yesterday I saw Avatar 2, visually hallucinatory beauty and aquatic magic nothing to say but the story is not really crazy.

TweakBox Tutuapp


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Miracle on 34th Street (1947)** 
Blu-Ray*








*Director:*






*Writers:*George Seaton (written for the screen by), Valentine Davies (story)
*Stars:**Edmund Gwenn*,







*Maureen O'Hara*







, *Natalie Wood*

Doris, a divorcee who works at Macy's (Maureen O'Hara) raises her young daughter Susan (Natalie Wood) in a very no-nonsense manner. And that includes not believing in Santa Claus. Enter Kris Kringle (Edmund Gwenn), playing Macy's Santa Claus. Kringle is a sweet old man and an excellent Santa but there is one small problem - he actually believes he's Santa, which results in his being committed to an institution and lawyer Fred Gailey (John Payne) defending him.







​Miracle on 34th Street continues to be a popular holiday classic. It was included in the National Film Registry in 2005. The following year it ranked #9 in the American Film Institute's Most Inspiring Movies of All Time, and in 2008 ranked #5 on their 10 Greatest Films in the Fantasy Genre.

It won three Academy Awards - Best Supporting Actor for Edmund Gwenn, Best Writing, Original Story for Valentine Davies, and Best Writing, Screenplay for George Seaton's adaptation. It was also nominated for Best Picture but lost to another Fox film, Gentleman's Agreement (1947).

*Edmund Gwenn's* delightful Academy Award-winning performance as Kris Kringle created a character that generations of children and adults alike have come to love. Gwenn is so memorable in the role that he came to forever be identified with Santa Claus until his dying day.







Miracle on 34th Street was one of the earliest screen roles for* little Natalie Wood*, who was just beginning to establish herself as a fine child actress. Her remarkable performance as the skeptical Susan Walker showcases her natural talent as an actress that would take her far in her adult career as one of Hollywood's most luminous movie stars.















I especially liked O'Hara as the tough but softhearted executive.* Maureen O'Hara* was perfect as the doubtful Doris who raised her daughter away from fairy tales and magic.







Miracle on 34th Street is a family film in the best sense of the word. It is well-made, well-acted by all, with perfect performance and a wonderful script at its center. It is smart, funny, touching, poignant, and an altogether great film.
​






















This is a digitized version of an article from The Times's print archive 1947

*Spoiler* 




' Miracle on 34th Street,' With Edmund Gwenn in the Role of Santa Claus, at Roxy -- 'Web' at Loew's Criterion By Bosley Crowther June 5, 1947

For all those blasé skeptics who do not believe in Santa Claus-and likewise for all those natives who have grown cynical about New York-but most especially for all those patrons who have grown weary of the monotonies of the screen, let us heartily recommend the Roxy's new picture, "Miracle on 34th Street." As a matter of fact, let's go further: let's catch its spirit and heartily proclaim that it is the freshest little picture in a long time, and maybe even the best comedy of this year.If that sounds like wild enthusiasm for a picture devoid of mighty stars and presented without the usual red-velvet-carpet ballyhoo, let us happily note that it is largely because this job isn't loaded to the hubs with all the commercial gimmicks that it is such a delightful surprise. Indeed, it is in its open kidding of "commercialism" and money-grubbing plugs that lies its originality and its particularly winning charm.What would you think, to put it plainly, if you ran across an old man who not only looked like Kris Kringle but confidently claimed that he was? And what would you think, more specifically, if you were an executive of Macy's store, employing the old man to lure the kiddies before Christmas, and caught him sending customers to Gimbel's, down the street. Would you see in this merchandising technique a "friendly policy," as Mr. Macy does, or would you figure the old fellow crazy and a menace, as does a sour psychiatrist?Well, if you were Valentine Davies and George Seaton, who wrote the story and script of "Miracle on 34th Street" for Twentieth Century-Fox, you would give free rein to the latter point of view and you would get the old man before the Supreme Court on a question of his sanity. You would, for the sake of the story and an uncommonly fascinating jest, call for a formal court decision as to whether there is actually a Santa Claus. And, furthermore, you would demand substantiation that this old fellow is the true Santa himself-and you would then go ahead and prove it by the highest authority in the land. By doing so, you would not only gladden the hearts of all New York but you would bring a young couple to matrimony and you would lift a little girl's doubts.At least, that is what Mr. Davies and Mr. Seaton have done in their bright yarn. And, appropriately, in this buoyant spirit, Mr. Seaton has directed it. He has got Edmund Gwenn to play Kris Kringle with such natural and warm benevo-lence that, if ever the real Santa wants to step down, Mr. Gwenn is the man for the job. His candor with Mr. Macy, an awesome tycoon; his charm with little Sue and his genuine attitude of generosity toward everybody are cherishable in this dark day.Good, too, are Maureen O'Hara and John Payne, as the lady and gent who help Mr. Kringle spread sunshine. And most amusing are little Natalie Wood as the child who has been trained to sniff at Santa and Gene Lockhart as the much embarrassed judge. Porter Hall is a tangle of malice as the big-business psychiatrist and at least a dozen others are delightful in small roles or bits. Scenes shot in actual New York settings add credibility to the film.As a lesson in merchandising not only store products but good-will this "Miracle on 34th Street" is a dandy. Does Macy's tell Gimbel's? It should!On the stage at the Roxy are Jerry Lester, comedian; Art Lund, singer; Jan August, the Salici Puppets and the Gae Foster Roxyettes.

MIRACLE ON 34TH STREET, screen play by George Seaton, based on a story by Valentine Davies; directed by George Seaton; produced by William Perlberg for Twentieth Century-Fox. At the Roxy.Kris Kringle . . . . . Edmund GwennDoris Walker . . . . . Maureen O'HaraFred Gailey . . . . . John PayneJudge Henry X. Harper . . . . . Gene LockhartSusan . . . . . Natalie WoodMr. Sawyer . . . . . Porter HallPolitician . . . . . William FrawleyDistrict Attorney Mara . . . . . Jerome CowanMr. Shellhammer . . . . . Philip TongeDr. Pierce . . . . . James SeayMr. Macy . . . . . Harry AntrimMothers . . . . . Thelma RitterMary FieldCleo . . . . . Theresa HarrisAlbert . . . . . Alvin GreenmanMrs. Mara . . . . . Anne StauntonThomas Mara Jr. . . . . . Robert HyattMrs. Shellhammer . . . . . Lela BlissDutch child . . . . . Marlene Lyden


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*It's a Wonderful Life** (1946)*
*First Time View in Movie Theater








*

It’s a wonderful movie, truly. One of my personal favorites. And a personal favorite for many, especially as a TV staple at Christmas, thanks to its lapsed copyright in 1974 (although that was successfully challenged in 1993). The director, Frank Capra, is in top form, as is James Stewart, who displays devastating depth as George Bailey, an ordinary man who aches to be extraordinary. Both deservedly earned Oscar nominations, out of 5 total, including Best Picture.
*







*










​*132 mins | Comedy-Drama, Fantasy | 20 December 1946*
An angel is sent from Heaven to help a desperately frustrated businessman by showing him what life would have been like if he had never existed.


Director
Frank Capra

Writers
Frances Goodrich(screenplay by)
Albert Hackett(screenplay by)
Frank Capra(screenplay by)

Stars
James Stewart
Donna Reed
Lionel Barrymore

Based on the short story _The Greatest Gift_ by Philip Van Doren Stern _It’s A Wonderful Life_ is a true cinematic masterpiece that would melt the coldest of hearts. I know that statement is a tired cliche-- but it is very true. The heart of the film is Stewart’s magnificent performance, his first in many years due to his WWII military service. Stewart shows excellent range in his “everyman” persona that that has made him a legend.





















_It's a Wonderful Life_ was *James Stewart's* first film after four years of military service during World War II. It was also Frank Capra's first commercial film since filming for the war department.Although Stewart was the only name mentioned for the role of George after Liberty bought the story, several other actors and actresses were mentioned for other roles. In a modern source, documents in Capra's own hand mention numerous possibilities for various characters, the most prominent of which were Olivia de Havilland, Martha Scott and Ann Dvorak for the role of Mary. I feel the stars aliened as the lovely Donna Reed got the role of Mary his devoted wife. I have not seen many Donna Reed films but I have already been scouring the internet looking for her work !
*Mary in the first half of ‘It’s a Wonderful Life’ (1946). This screenshot from the film is in the public domain.*




















In the first half, she looks lovely. Modern hairstyle, flattering clothing, fresh and clean. But without George, she suddenly loses her sense of style?! Glasses, sensible clothes, hat, hair pulled back, gloves, no makeup. She is so covered up, almost hiding, with the hat and the gloves and the buttoned-up clothes. This image is the stereotypical prototype for all Spinster Librarians. This does make sense, as the *Spinster Librarian* is one of the character types that heavily rely on stereotypical visual cues: the severe hairstyle, glasses, and prim clothing.









Now there is a wonderful treat in this film in the form on film Noir *temptress* star Grahame as _the trampy Violet_, the town slut of Bedford Falls who tempted Jimmy Stewart in It's a Wonderful Life . She went on to win an Oscar for Best Supporting Actress in ‘The Bad and the Beautiful ‘ in 1952. For years she reigned as the Queen of Film Noir. She appeared in countless films, television shows and on stage until her tragic death at age 57 in 1981.



















Part comedy, drama and fantasy film _It’s A Wonderful Life_ delivers on many levels.




















When watching *It’s A Wonderful Life*it is easy to see that film is a legitimate art form . It makes you think and count your blessings. It's a Wonderful Life is something truly special and first rate film making.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*✨*
𝓜𝓔𝓡𝓡𝓨 𝓒𝓗𝓡𝓘𝓢𝓣𝓜𝓐𝓢 *🎄 *
*A Christmas Carol (1951)
Blu-ray /DVD








*​*Director:*Brian Desmond Hurst (as Brian Desmond-Hurst)
*Writers:*Charles Dickens (adapted from "A Christmas Carol"), Noel Langley (adaptation)
*Stars:**Alastair Sim*, Jack Warner, Kathleen Harrison

A Christmas Carol shines as one of the brightest stars in the British tradition of ghost stories at Christmas.This film has been a sentimental favorite ever since I first watched as boy in the early 60's, and I have no doubt it will continue to bring tears and joy to audiences for many Christmases to come.










Chances are you are well acquainted with Mr. Dickens's ghostly tale of redemption and Christmas cheer. You may have seen it presented by the local high school, or watched a comedic take on a top rated sitcom. The story has been done to death (dead, like a coffin nail). So why watch another version? When a story is so well known and so often filmed, there must be something special, something that brings greater insight into the themes of the tale, or presents something new and unexpected, to make it worth your time.















The 1951 version does supply that something special, in the form of an intelligent script, sharp editing, but mainly in *Alastair Sim. Sim is a phenomenal Scrooge*. There is enough of humanity in him even at his worst that you totally believe in his redemption.An extended back-story (well, extended compared to most versions) lets us see what happened to Scrooge and how he made mistake after mistake. When he finally finds the meaning of Christmas, his manic joy is contagious to the viewer.
*Alastair Sim** in Scrooge (1951) *







This version also features some really nice traditional music and special effects.If you are the type to shed a tear or hide in fright while watching a movie, then be prepared to do both. There's emotions to spare. We all have holiday film traditions; I will make Alistair Sim as Scrooge one of mine.

While titled A Christmas Carol in the U.S., it is called Scrooge in Britain and the rest of the world. 9/10















​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Puss in Boots: The Last Wish (2022)*
Cinema showing in *3D* 
3D computer animated comedy adventure film 







​*It may seem like Puss in Boots: The Last Wish pointless ridiculous film on the surface *..... but there is a lot to like about this animated DreamWorks film; the movie delivers on several levels making it worth your time seeking out . I am praising the overall aesthetic.














The animation is more advanced, the movie looked like it was a fairy tale painting. Takes advantage of modern CG technologies lovingly paired with more traditional 2D techniques. In the opening, the film uses more hand-drawn techniques like your yesteryear cartoons . And as it progresses the technique harnessed new advancements in CG technology to reintroduce this fairy tale world in new and refreshing way.....It is quite the spectacle to witness and in 3D to boot !!! Not the Same Old CG. In the animation, they actually took off motion blur so that it frames stutters . I have actually never seen animation technique like this before ! Really made this fantastical hybrid.






























Puss in Boots: The Last Wish Mashed up a Spaghetti Western with a fairy tale, so you get those beautiful Western compositions and staging opportunities, but then you get these fantastical locations born out of your imagination.
​Puss in Boots discovers that his passion for adventure has taken its toll: he has burnt through eight of his nine lives. Puss sets out on an epic journey to find the mythical Last Wish and restore his nine lives.

And the movie is all brought to life with a cast full of Oscar nominated and winner actors; It makes all the sense in the world when you've got an entire universe populated by iconic fairy tale characters like Goldilocks (*Florence Pugh*), the Three Bears (Olivia Colman, Ray Winstone, and Samson Kayo), the Big Bad Wolf (Wagner Moura), Little Jack Horner (John Mulaney), and even Puss himself (Antonio Banderas).
*Florence Pugh*








* Salma Hayek, Harvey Guillén,**Antonio Banderas*






This is a "must-see" for all. There are so many takeaways. This movie kept me wanting more. It was great to see all the fairy tale characters in play wanting something they already possessed, needing to appreciate the moment--learning to be mindful of what we already have around us everyday. It's equal parts exciting and hilarious as well as earnest.Puss in Boots: The Last Wish mixes stunning animation with a poignant, surprisingly mature story . 8/10


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Night of the Lepus 
(1972)
Shout ! Blu-Ray. *_Best $ 22.00 bucks I ever spent._









​One of the finest..erm...funniest eco-vengeance cinematic horrors ever captured on celluloid . 

*Director:*William F. Claxton
*Writers:*Don Holliday (screenplay), Gene R. Kearney (screenplay)
*Stars:*Stuart Whitman, *Janet Leigh aka (**Marion Crane)* , Rory Calhoun ,* DeForest Kelley aka (Leonard H. "Bones" McCoy ) dammit Jim I'm a doctor not a killer rabbit specialist.*

A Rabbit that has been injected with hormones and mutated blood, escapes from a laboratory and grows into a giant rabbit; and others soon follow. They start to go on the rampage and eat people, horses and cattle.






"Night of the Lepus" resembles an offering of Atomic Age cinema from the 1950s, with camerawork to sell the illusion of average rabbits as unconquerable murderers, keeping humans on the run as they work out plans to fight back. Splashing ketchup on animal faces and bodies helps the gore factor. *So hysterical.*














"Night of the Lepus" is so thoroughly entertaining. The trick of "Night of the Lepus" is that while it deals with a supremely silly premise,* it takes everything seriously, trying to examine the rabbit apocalypse *with complete concentration on the animal world eco-vengeance details of the uprising.







What makes Night of the Lepus so memorable is the use of live rabbits, the kind you would find in any local pet store. The filmmakers use quick cuts, close-ups, slow motion and just about every other cinematic trick to make the rabbits look as menacing and bloodthirsty as possible. They really wanted to scare or worry people with the possibility that huge rabbits could wreak havoc.







With its horde of man-eating bunnies and straight-faced performances by an especially earnest cast, Night of the Lepus falls into *movies that are so bad, they're good.* It is a must watch.
*8/10*

















*
Spoiler 



🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 🎃



Spoiler 




1. Becky (2020) F.T.V. 9/10
2. Cat People (1982) F.T.V. 8/10
3. The Lodge (2019) F.T.V 9/10
4. Gretel & Hansel (2020) F.T.V. 7/10
5.Slave Girls from Beyond Infinity (1987) 9/10
6. Cannibal Women in the Avocado Jungle of Death (1989) 8/10
7. The City of the Dead (1960) 8.5/10
8. The Grudge (2020) F.T.V. 6/10
9. Phase IV (1974) F.T.V. 8/10
10. The Hunt (2020) F.T.V. 9/10
11. The Blood on Satans Claw (1971) F.T.V 8/10
12. The Entity (1981) F.T.V. 9/10
13. I Know What You Did Last Summer (1997) 8/10
14. fear dot Com (2002) F.T.V. 8/10
15. The Turning (2020) F.T.V. 7/10
16. Earth vs. The Flying Saucers (1956) F.T.V 8/10
17. Proxy (2013) F.T.V. 9/10
18. The Bad Seed (1956) F.T.V. 7/10
19. Laviathan (1989) 9/10
20. The Abyss (1989) 8/10
21. DeepStar Six (1989) 8/10
22. Deep Rising (1998) 8/10
23. The Uninvited (1944) 8/10
24. Snatchers (2019) F.T.V. 7/10
25. Gremlins (1984) 10/10
26. Horror of Dracula (1958) 8/10
27. A Nightmare 


*
*Spoiler* 



_*on Elm Street *_*(1984) Live Cinema Showing 10/10
28*.* Night of the Lepus (1972) 8/10 *


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*The Lighthouse (2019)

F.T.V. Blu-ray*​
* Dafoe & Pattinson blew-my-mind, as they went Tit for tat with there very upper echelon acting chops *

Director: Robert Eggers
Writers: Max Eggers, Robert Eggers
Stars: Willem Dafoe, Robert Pattinson, Valeriia Karaman
Music: by Mark Korven
Cinematography: Jarin Blaschke
Edited: by Louise Ford
Production company: A24










Writer and director Robert Eggers writing and directing are absolutely brilliant. The filmmaker is highly adept conjuring madness and dread for his fantasy horror The Lighthouse. The 1890s plot follows experienced seafarer Thomas (Willem Dafoe) as he hires fresh new recruit Winslow (Robert Pattinson) to help him with the upkeep of a lighthouse off the coast of Maine. Working hard by day and drinking hard by night with only each other for company, the harsh conditions and isolation eventually takes its toll on them. Eggers film throws you into the insanity quickly. His striking and unsettling visuals, eerie sound design, and wonderfully dark humor create an experience that is unforgettable.










While Eggers distinct vision is astonishing, the film thrives thanks to the fearless work by Willem Dafoe and Robert Pattinson. The two leads chew into their words with performances that must stand as one of the greatest of 2019. I will be stunned if one or the other or both does't land an Oscar nomination.










Eggers has created a film of disturbing horror, absurdist comedy and probing psycho-drama. The film clearly has very deliberate arthouse sensibilities. I can't wait to see what Robert Eggers comes up with next. *9/10*


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*The Northman (2022)*
*Advanced screening in Dolby Cinema*
*Cinematographic Process, Digital Intermediate (4K) (master format) Dolby Vision Super 35 format. *
*







*
*‘The Witch’ and ‘The Lighthouse’ Director Robert Eggers Is Back With Violent Viking Epic ‘The Northman’!*
_The Northman in theaters on April 22, 2022 _






From visionary director Robert Eggers comes The Northman, an action-filled epic that follows a young Viking prince on his quest to avenge his father's murder.

Director
Robert Eggers

Writers
Sjón
Robert Eggers

Stars
Alexander Skarsgård
Nicole Kidman
Claes Bang









* Anya Taylor-Joy Alexander Skarsgård in **The Northman (2022)*









This film is excellent ! Like his memorable period piece freak-outs “The Witch” and “The Lighthouse,” though on a vastly more ambitious scale, bloody and deliciously violent.The Northman is a big-budget epic, but it retains those indie roots, and in " Robert Eggers " fashion , very aesthetically pleasing. This film delivers ! Powerhouse performances and *otherworldly imagery .* I highly recommend at some point to see this blood-soaked odyssey !! Sooner rather than later. A cinematic saga. The cast in this one is absolutely incredible. Check out the cast ....
_The Northman_ starring *Alexander Skarsgard, Anya Taylor-Joy, Nicole Kidman, Ethan Hawke, Willem Dafoe*, and* Björk*.

Alexander Skarsgård in The Northman (2022)
















*Nicole Kidman** in **The Northman (2022)*
*







*








Ethan Hawke, Nicole Kidman, Willem Dafoe, Björk, Alexander Skarsgård, Claes Bang, and Anya Taylor-Joy in The Northman (2022)


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Bird Box (2018)* 
Netflix original Film







Five years after an ominous unseen presence drives most of society to suicide, a mother and her two children make a desperate bid to reach safety.

Director
Susanne Bier

Writers
Eric Heisserer(screenplay by)
Josh Malerman(based on the novel by)

Stars
Sandra Bullock
Trevante Rhodes
John Malkovich

























Who does not like a dose of odd *John Malkovich* in Bird Box (2018) 
















*Rosa Salazar* in *Bird Box (2018)** 









**Rosa Salazar*
*








Sarah Paulson in Bird Box (2018) 







*​Sandra Bullock gives a strong, fiercely determined performance; Sandra is front and center of pretty much every scene. The rest of the cast is in equally good form. 

Bird Box sells the atmospheric chills. It's creepy as hell. A smart, nail-biting psychological horror film that works, thanks to a tight script, a talented cast and stunning cinematography.This tension-fueled, exhilarating, highly emotional experience cuts to the bone, delivering a tale of survival. Bird Box is a smart, nail-biting supernatural horror film worth watching .


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Guys and Dolls (1955)*
*TCM *






In New York, a gambler is challenged to take a cold female missionary to Havana, but they fall for each other, and the bet has a hidden motive to finance a **** game.

Director
Joseph L. Mankiewicz

Writers
Jo Swerling(based upon the play: "Guys and Dolls" book by)
Abe Burrows(based upon the play: "Guys and Dolls" book by)
Damon Runyon(from a story)

Stars
Marlon Brando
Jean Simmons
Frank Sinatra




*Guys & Dolls 'Sit Down your Rocking The Boat' 
Sung by Rob Knapp*​






There was conflict on this production. It went over budget. Sinatra and Brando didn't get along. The story is unbelievable, but then this is more of a fable than even most musicals.

Great choreography and dancing. So many memorable songs. My favorites are "Luck Be a Lady Tonight," "Adelaide's Lament," and "Sit Down, You're Rockin' The Boat." The inspiration for another great movie "Robin and the 7 Hoods." Plays as a filmed stage-play and deservedly so. Great fun. Runs over 2 hours but doesn't feel like it. A real classic.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

​
*2022-23 College Football Playoff schedule, dates, TV channel*

The 2022-23 College Football Playoff schedule includes two semifinal games on New Year's Eve followed by the title game on Jan. 9, 2023. Check out everything you need to know below, including bowl game information for the CFP locations. Click here for live updates during the Michigan-TCU Fiesta Bowl and here for the Georgia-Ohio State Peach Bowl.

Here's a look at the upcoming CFP schedule:

*2022-23 College Football Playoff schedule, dates, TV channel, sites*

No. 2 Michigan vs. No. 3 TCU | Fiesta Bowl | 4 p.m. ET | ESPN | Saturday, Dec. 31, 2022
No. 1 Georgia vs. No. 4 Ohio State | Peach Bowl | 8 p.m. | ESPN | Saturday, Dec. 31, 2022
CFP National Championship Game | 7:30 p.m. ET on ESPN | Monday, Jan. 9, 2023
Here is the complete college football bowl schedule for the 2022-23 season.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*P2 (2007*
No code has to be inserted here.
Universal Studios | 2012 | Season 1 | 440 min | Rated TV-14 | Mar 26, 2013
*Rachel Nichols







*​
It's the year 2077, when a radical group of criminals evade the death-penalty through time-travel back to 2012 they inadvertently bring back police-officer Kiera Cameron with them. The Protector finds she has an ally in the unlikeliest form, a young computer expert that may have links to her past and his future.

Directors: Pat Williams, David Frazee, William Waring, Mike Rohl, Amanda Tapping, Jon Cassar
Writers: Simon Barry, Jeremy Smith (XI), Jonathan Walker, Matt Venables
Starring: Rachel Nichols, Victor Webster, Erik Knudsen, Stephen Lobo, Omari Newton, Roger Cross
Producers: Holly Redford, Pat Williams, Simon Barry

More .....*Rachel Nichols*​
No code has to be inserted here.









https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001EBO924/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A88XI38RAB5GB&psc=1A corporate climber gets stuck working late on Christmas Eve and finds herself the target of an unhinged security guard. With no help in sight, the woman must overcome physical and psychological challenges in order to survive.


Director: Franck Khalfoun
Writers: Alexandre Aja, Franck Khalfoun, Gregory Levasseur
Starring: Wes Bentley, Rachel Nichols, Simon Reynolds, Philip Akin, Stephanie Moore, Miranda Edwards
Producer: Alexandre Aja
​P2 (2007) 8 /10............ Rachel Nichols , Rachel Nichols , Rachel Nichols . Free on TUBI

A businesswoman (Rachel Nichols) SyFy's Continuum  ; is pursued by a psychopath (Wes Bentley) after being locked in a parking garage on Christmas Eve.







I will admit I sought this film out for female protagonist (Rachel Nicholls) who conveys an excellent performance. Nicholls doesn't do any of the stupid stuff that the scream queens usually do; there's no heading into dark and gloomy places with no explanation here. Just a terrified woman desperately trying to get out of an increasingly horrifying situation.
It's not without it's flaws, that's for sure, but we don't watch movies like this because we want anything deep.
This is compellingly grim, suspenseful, and atmospheric stuff that should provide an effective antidote for movie lovers looking for something darker than the more traditional, upbeat Christmas fare.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Secrets of the Zoo: Tampa (2020)
Cable feed 
*S4 E1 · Crash Landing
PREMIERE
Jan 1, 2023*​








ZooTampa rolls out the red carpet for new arrivals, big and small.
This is one of the better animal shows on Nat Geo* WILD*
'Secrets of the Zoo: Tampa' embraces the wild side of the Sunshine State with a stellar zoo team devoted to the exotic cast of animals.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*The Poseidon Adventure (1972)* 
VUDU , Tuner Classic Movies​
One h e c k of a film . Melodramatic a tad; but the cast namely Gene Hackmen who performance is riveting. Shelly Winters , Ernest Borgnine , Stella Stevens, Red Buttons , Pamela Sue Martin , Carol Lynley , Jack Albertson & Eric Shea are such a fabulous ensemble . There combined talents makes The Poseidon Adventure just gel into one of the greatest "Classic" disaster movie's ever produced . Fantastic film.



























_*The Poseidon Adventure*_
 is the best of the 1970s disaster movie craze IMO _*The Summer of*_ *Shake* -* &* -* Bake* !!! Earthquake and The Towering Inferno ! I going to buy both to add to my 70's Disaster collection ! 








​
No code has to be inserted here.
Collector's Edition
*Shout Factory* | 1974 | 1 Movie, 2 Cuts | 152 min | Rated PG | May 21, 2019






*DISC ONE: Theatrical Cut Of The Film*


*NEW *2K Scan Of The Interpositive Of The Theatrical Cut (2.35:1)
Audio Options: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1, 2.1 With Sensurround Audio, And 2.0
Original Theatrical Trailer
Original TV Spot
Original Radio Spots
Vintage Audio Interviews With Charlton Heston, Lorne Greene, And Richard Roundtree
Still Galleries – Movie Stills, Posters, Lobby Cards, Behind-The-Scenes Photos, Matte Paintings, And Miniatures
*DISC TWO: Television Cut Of The Film*


*NEW* 2K Scan Reconstruction Of TV version, Featuring Over 20 Minutes Of Made-For-Broadcast Footage (Presented In 1.33:1)
*NEW *_Sounds Of Disaster: Ben Burtt Talks About SENSURROUND_
*NEW *_Scoring Disaster: The Music Of EARTHQUAKE_
*NEW* _Painting Disaster: The Matte Art Of Albert Whitlock_
The Additional TV Scenes – Play Them Without Watching The Television Version
Additional TV Scenes (Taken From The Best Available Film Element)

No code has to be inserted here.









A great disaster epic from producer Irwin Allen. He was a master of these types of films and they all featured an all star cast. This one is no exception with Steve McQueen, Paul Newman and even the great Fred Astaire.​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Nova*
*The Truth About Fat*
* NOVA | PBS*
Premiered Dec 28, 2022
















Do we control our fat, or does it control us? For generations, overweight individuals have been stigmatized and cast as lazy. But scientists are coming to understand fat as a fascinating and dynamic organ—one whose size has more to do with biological processes than personal choices. Through real-life stories of hunter-gatherers, sumo wrestlers, and supermodels, NOVA explores the complex functions of fat and the role it plays in controlling hunger, hormones, and even reproduction.













https://www.pbs.org/video/the-truth-about-fat-xnqm4i/extras/


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*M3GAN (2022)*
*Cinema showing late night with all the crazies







*​A robotics engineer at a toy company builds a life-like doll that begins to take on a life of its own.

Director
Gerard Johnstone

Writers
Akela Cooper(screenplay by)
James Wan(story by)

Stars
Allison Williams
Violet McGraw
Amie Donald



M3GAN's appearance is a combination of a* physical *performance by Amie Donald, _*practical makeup effects*, puppetry, animatronics, special effects via digital visual effects._ The end result is very cool and creepy , there is no replacing *Chucky* but M3gan is a close second ! In terms of production design and cinematography, it was very well done by James Wan 






Terminator meets Clueless! The killer doll and creepy kid sub-genres collide in an entertainingly _mildly_ demented film for the new year. If you are on the fence about watching horror movies ? M3gan should bridge that gap for you , it will appeal to a broader audience . 

M3gan is a black comedy, very much so,a hilarious movie with a few kills _that needed to push the boundary of tact and gore just a tad more. _A *'R*' rating would have served the film more . Still. M3gan offers interesting commentary on a number of subjects. M3gan is for the most part Shockingly good. The film does a lot right and succeeds on many levels.






M3GAN is a marvel of artificial intelligence, a lifelike doll that's programmed to be a child's greatest companion and a parent's greatest ally. Designed by Gemma, a brilliant roboticist, M3GAN can listen, watch and learn as it plays the role of friend and teacher, playmate and protector. When Gemma becomes the unexpected caretaker of her 8-year-old niece, she decides to give the girl an M3GAN prototype, a decision that leads to unimaginable consequences. Mayhem ensues ! 7.5/10.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Lot's of *period drama goodness on PBS Masterpiece this coming Sunday night !* May as well make it a double feature. 

*PBS Masterpiece Miss Scarlet and The Duke*
*premieres on MASTERPIECE Sunday! Episode 1 Season 3 *









*Episode 1 Season 3 of*
*All Creatures Great and Small







*


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Double


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

I am defiantly going to have set my Comcast DVR for this coming Sunday night; all manner of period piece deliciousness a head !


I 
*JAN 8 | 8:00PM ET*
NEW
*Miss Scarlet and The Duke, Season 3: Episode 1: The Vanishing*
When a magician vanishes into thin air, Eliza is hired to investigate, despite the fact that Duke is already on the case.

*JAN 8 | 9:00PM ET*
NEW
*All Creatures Great and Small, Season 3: Episode 1*
A missing ring is just one snag as James and Helen’s wedding date approaches. For one thing, a farmer’s cow may have TB.

"Mayfair Witches "
Mayfair Witches/First episode date
January 8, 2023






“Anne Rice's Mayfair Witches” will launch next month via a five-network simulcast premiere on AMC Networks. The world premiere will take place across BBC America, IFC, SundanceTV and WE TV alongside AMC and AMC+ on *Sunday, January 8 at 9 p.m. ET*.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Downton Abbey(2010-2015) 
PBS Blu-ray 
season 1-6*







​A chronicle of the lives of the British aristocratic Crawley family and their servants in the early twentieth century.

*Creator: *Julian Fellowes
*Stars: *Elizabeth McGovern, *Maggie Smith*, Hugh Bonneville, Brendan Coyle, Joanne Froggatt, Penelope Wilton, Allen Leech, *Michelle Dockery*, Laura Carmichael, *Lily James*, Fifi Hart, Jim Carter ,Phyllis Logan and Oliver Barker 
One may not think that a show centered around stuffy British aristocrats and the legion of butlers, maids, cooks, footmen, and valets who serve them would make for riveting drama. But Downton Abbey proved as engrossing as any period drama I have seen , sucking viewers into the world of the Crawley family and their servants as both groups navigated the shifting social landscape of the early 20th Century. Downton Abby proved that a humble network like PBS can compete with the titans of the TV landscape.

*Downton Abbey is the embodiment of excellence*. Well written with intelligent and inspiring storylines. The cast is superb and the show rises above the mediocrity. * 10/10*

*Jim Carter and Phyllis Logan in Downton Abbey (2010) 








Brendan Coyle and Joanne Froggatt in Downton Abbey (2010) 








Maggie Smith in Downton Abbey (2010) 








Lily James in Downton Abbey (2010) 







*

*Michelle Dockery** in Downton Abbey (2010) 















*​


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Here are a few titles for the 3D Aficionado. Note: Each film are also fabulous in 2D as well. IMHO ![/B]

I am glad to see the enthusiastic talk about 3D . My goal is to collect every 3D blu-ray title .Goal may not be sensible and or practical but I have over 300 titles and growing.

I have joined some 3D clubs and read a lot of reviews on the best 3D films to collect .

*Here are a few titles for the 3D Aficionado. These titles are considered some of the best by many enthusiast I put them to the test Sony 65" Z9D and they did not fail to fulfill the hopes or expectations. *

# 1.* A Turtle's Tale: Sammy's Adventures*

Native 3D *is the most amazing use of 3D that I have seen in any film to date.* Sadly, most won't be able to obtain this Blu-ray disc as it is only coded for region B. *If you look to Honk Kong It is Region A/1 *
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ben-Stassen-Sammys-Adventures-The-Secret-Passage-3D-2D-Region-A-Blu-Ray/362621690955?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

# 2. *3-D Rarities* Native 3D is the most important release of its kind. Not only does it document the earliest experiments with the stereoscopic format right through the "golden era" of the 1950s, but it also offers the best combination of depth and pop-out for those two camps who can never agree which is more important.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-D-Rarities-New-Blu-ray-Deluxe-Edition/301960778933?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


# 3. *Life of Pi & Avatar* Native 3D Fusion Camera System (a.k.a. Reality Camera System 1) is a Digital movie camera system developed by James Cameron and Vince Pace. It was developed as a way to shoot features in stereoscopic 3D.

# 4. *David Attenborough 3D Collection* Native 3D Out of Print. Considered by some to be the best 3D documentaries ever made. In my opinion, it's one of the best 3D experiences available.
https://www.amazon.com/David-Attenborough-3D-Collection-Blu-ray/dp/B00FEDUIAK

# 5. *Prometheus* Native 3D : Two paired identical RED EPIC cameras. They were specially chosen and customed so that they make stereoscopy films. They are maked with consecutive serial numbers by their producer.* Noomi Rapace is worth the price of admission !!!*

# 6. *Everest* is the *best post production 3D conversion *I have seen to date. It's 3D is so convincing that it's often dizzying to watch as the climbers reach new heights.
Everest (Blu-ray 3D, 2015) for sale online | eBay

# 7. *Resident Evil: Afterlife *Native 3D Fusion Camera System (a.k.a. Reality Camera System 1) is a Digital movie camera system developed by James Cameron and Vince Pace. It was developed as a way to shoot features in stereoscopic 3D.
Resident Evil: Afterlife (Blu-ray Disc, 2010, 3D) for sale online | eBay

Sentimental favorite : *Pacific Rim* Post production 3D conversion Yes, it's loud and noisy, but darnit, this ranks as one of the best *post production 3D conversion* films since Titanic , making it an ever-so-perfect 3D home experience that is demo worthy.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pacific-Rim-Blu-ray-2013-3D-2D-Brand-New-and-Sealed/282156232043?epid=173819819&hash=item41b1d26d6b:g:ZOQAAOSwdIFXxwPh&enc=AQADAAAB4KX/Kt4E1xf3SDqEdBclaYZc

Best bet for pre-order I have seen in IMAX 3D theater Native 3D IMAX

*Alita : Battle Angel *Fusion Camera System (a.k.a. Reality Camera System 2) developed by James Cameron and Vince Pace.

*4K/3D Combo Steelbook Limited Edition:* ALITA: BATTLE ANGEL 3D + 2D Steelbook™ Limited Collector's Edition + Gift Steelbook's™ foil (4K Ultra HD + Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray)

4K/3D :https://www.bestbuy.com/site/alita-...u-ray-blu-ray-3d-2018/6333206.p?skuId=6333206

*I love my 3D . These are just but a few examples of great 3D Buy them all before 3D is no more ! *


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Anne Rice's Mayfair Witches (2023)
Cable AMC







I think Anne Rice is a masterful storyteller. This is a ominous , twisted, haunting and at times Darkly chaotic tale of a family who discovered power, wealth, pain and death through their association with a 'nature spirit' called LASHER; who has been leeching off the power of the women in the Mayfair family for generations as he keeps them under his thrall.

Get ready a gothic tale ,that I think is going to_ Balls-to-the-Walls Bonkers _. *Alexandra Daddario *as Dr. Rowan Fielding came to act , she is impressive . Stunningly beautiful especially when she *emotes. *
*Alexandra Daddario** at an event for Anne Rice's Mayfair Witches (2023) *









The series stars *Alexandra Daddario *as Dr. Rowan Fielding, who has quite the arc. Alexandra.... *is a stand out actress* and not afraid to let loose with WILD abandon. By day, she’s a neurosurgeon, steeped in the sciences, but at a loss to her background, and quickly set adrift. Allegorically, she lives on a houseboat in San Francisco when she is first introduced. Adopted by Ellie (Erica Gimpel), a distant relative of New Orleans’ Mayfair family, Rowan is revealed to be the “13th Witch” in a multigenerational tradition which carries severe responsibilities. Daddario is at her most vulnerable in almost every scene, giving in fully to the multitudes of confusion, elation, or discovery. Her grief is palpable in emotionally jarring scenes, her abandon during sexual exploration is eye-opening.






Daddario’s biggest contribution is ambiguity and extremely conflicted emotions. And she digs deep to convey them . Dr. Fielding is a reluctant witch, not in touch with the changes she is going through. Her gifts frighten her, the big changes are overwhelming, and she does not have the option of giving in to dark thoughts. Her intense emotions; which trigger the neuroscientist and she uses all her knowledge of the inner workings of the human brain to cause internal bleeding at precise junctions. End results ....hemorrhage.... out of control , just one step shy of the film *Scanners.
Episode 1 was a slow tense burn with a Darkly twist great character development so far..; and I am fully on *_*board** for the **rest*_* of the ride. 8/10*


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*JEFF BECK
There and Back*










This "cat" definitely did things his way. Basically my into to *Jazz* *fusion*,
*instrumental rock* in my last year of Junior High. 






​


----------

